# Share your weekly goals!



## slyfox

Share your weekly goals! Try to include updates 

My goal for next week is to call a local Toastmasters chapter. I'm terrified of public speaking and I really need to overcome this. There is a meeting Friday, but I'm not sure if I'll be joining yet.


----------



## Drew

That's a great first goal for Toastmasters. One step at a time! 

My goal now week is to exercise 5 out of seven days of the week. I feel so much better and less anxious when I exercise.


----------



## slyfox

Thanks Drew, good luck with the exercising goal! What kind of exercise do you usually do? I've been trying to walk/hike more lately.


----------



## slyfox

*Update: Toastmasters*

Here's an update on my goal for this week. I didn't call, because none of the local Toastmasters seem to fit my schedule. There is one in the next city over that would work for the summer, but It would be iffy during the fall semester. I'm feeling relieved and disappointed at the same time. I'll have to think of something new to challenge myself.


----------



## slyfox

*New goal for next week*

My goal for next week is to walk someplace each day that has people. Secluded walking trails will not count. I will also smile around people at least once each day.

Come on, share your goal(s) for the week  Setting goals is a great way to fight your SA


----------



## shygirl14

*walking everyday*

My goals for this week is to walk everyday. No specific amount of time or miles, I live near the lake there are plenty of places to walk (inlcuding around the neighborhood). 
I know walking is a great excerise and its a way to help control anxiety. 
I actually got out today and walked around the lake. I stoped and took pics of the lake and people water skiing.

So yeah this week I want to walk like this everyday, I even marked it on the calendar, lol

I may go back after dinner and see if I can get pics of the lake at night espically tonight I know people will be shooting off fireworks.

okay I think I said more than I should have.

Shy


----------



## shygirl14

slylikeafox said:


> My goal for next week is to walk someplace each day that has people. Secluded walking trails will not count. I will also smile around people at least once each day.
> 
> Come on, share your goal(s) for the week  Setting goals is a great way to fight your SA


I will be rooting for you, :clap


----------



## shygirl14

Drew said:


> That's a great first goal for Toastmasters. One step at a time!
> 
> My goal now week is to exercise 5 out of seven days of the week. I feel so much better and less anxious when I exercise.


What kind of exercise, I will be rooting for you :clap


----------



## slyfox

Thanks, I'll be rooting for you as well shygirl114  That's good that you were able to go out and walk yesterday. Did you end up going back later?


----------



## strawberryjulius

My goals for this week will be to start meditating, exercise and finish writing about school.


----------



## veron

Hmm, I can't really think of a goal to do with SA... right now I'm struggling with lack of motivation more than anything else. Maybe my goal could be to get out of the house more.


----------



## shygirl14

I went again today, I hope to go back out after dinner today. I ate dinner later than usualy last night, and I didn't go back out.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I did everything I wanted to do today. I feel good.


----------



## JS86

By the end of the week I desperately need to update my resume, write a cover letter, and send it to a few schools asking for volunteer work. I desperately need to clock up volunteer days and hours as part of my university course by the start of October, otherwise I won't graduate. That is one part of the course the university left to us and I have definitely not been very successful at it. I feel like there has been a lack of help in that area, but I really do need to get a move on because I am scared of being such a high performing and serious student in previous years, yet I could be held back by something so simple.


----------



## TaniaN

My goals for this week are to get out of the house and do something. I'm planning on going to a museum tomorrow and then walking around a bit. I also want to workout at least twice this week, if not then at least go on quite a few walks. My last goal is to come up with something different and exciting for my fiance and I to do this coming weekend.


----------



## slyfox

Great goals everyone! TaniaN, have a fun time at the museum! Keep up the great work shygirl114 and strawberryjulius! Veron, My motivation seems to also have gone down. It can be hard to get myself out, but leaving the house definitely seems to lift my spirits. JS86, best of luck on your search for volunteer work.

I've kept up with mine for the first two days of the week. I walked both days. Saw people were already on the trails, but forced myself to go. I attempted to smile around people during both days, but that's an area I really need work on.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I didn't do anything today, my motivation just died.  Oh well, I'll just start again tomorrow!


----------



## bowlingpins

Good idea for a thread.

- give a presentation today. 
Done! It was a disorganized mess, but that's ok.

- met my new roommate, he is extremely social. He will be bringing his friends/gf over often. Should be a good way to practice social skills. 

- tomorrow (Thursday), meet my cousin from California, go for a 2 hour drive to some place to get dinner and then drive back.

- weekend, 5 hour drive to X to see a childhood friend I haven't seen in 8 years.

EDIT: this week is unusual for me in that I don't usually do so much social stuff


----------



## JS86

JS86 said:


> By the end of the week I desperately need to update my resume, write a cover letter, and send it to a few schools asking for volunteer work. I desperately need to clock up volunteer days and hours as part of my university course by the start of October, otherwise I won't graduate. That is one part of the course the university left to us and I have definitely not been very successful at it. I feel like there has been a lack of help in that area, but I really do need to get a move on because I am scared of being such a high performing and serious student in previous years, yet I could be held back by something so simple.


I did manage to finish my resume and cover letter. I sent it to one school and emailed someone at another school I have worked at before. I wanted to send more, but I do have a good feeling about getting volunteer work at the two places I have enquired about volunteer positions. I will perhaps send out another letter tomorrow just in case, then wait Monday and Tuesday for replies before seeing if I need to send more letters.


----------



## mind_games

Goals for this week:
1. Be on time for work. Difficulty: Hmm not too hard on paper, just gotta really be on to it with my sleep time.

2.i) Stay away from porn sites,

2.ii) Stay away from that other site,

2.iii) Stay away from facebook (unless facebook girl inititates contact...which I doubt :lol)

(These are serious goals btw. Goal #2 has become a problem because once I get home from work I don't know what to do with myself from 5pm till bedtime and it can drive me nuts sometimes.)


----------



## slyfox

Good luck Mind Games!

I accomplished my goal for last week. I walked everyday. I also tried to smile at or around someone each day. My smiling still needs a lot of work.


----------



## mixolydian

I've always wanted to keep a journal so I figure I will try to start blogging. I also will try to go to the gym at least three times, I've recently changed gym and I went to it for the first time last week and got quite intimidated by how busy it got so I left after about 20 minutes. I've also been putting off buying my new guitar because it involves playing inside the store, hopefully I can do that.


----------



## slyfox

Good luck Mixolydian! I would like to join a gym in the winter

My goals for this week:

1. Walk everyday in a place where I could meet people

2. Smile around or at someone at least once per day

3. Do something new


----------



## strawberryjulius

My goals for this week:
Learn katakana 
Do all my homework that's set for me on the day I receive it
Exercise at least three times


----------



## jim_morrison

To get out of the house and talk to somebody atleast once a day, 
and to go to the gym 5 times this week.


----------



## veron

veron said:


> Hmm, I can't really think of a goal to do with SA... right now I'm struggling with lack of motivation more than anything else. Maybe my goal could be to get out of the house more.


This week I started working on this goal, and I must say I'm feeling a lot better. I went out somewhere every day, and I'm planning on keeping this up for a little while (or more).


----------



## strawberryjulius

So I've only exercised once this week, I just go 20% on the katakana test and I have a lot of work to do. Oh well.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Exercised again today, 37% on katakana test and I have homework for three subjects left which I should be able to finish tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## mind_games

Results:

1. Be on time for work. Was 10mins late on Mon, On time Tues and Wednesday.

2.i) Stay away from porn sites - kept to goal on Mon and Tues and most of Wed 

2.ii) Stay away from that other site - kept to goal on Mon and Tues and most of Wed

2.iii) Stay away from facebook - kept to goal on Mon and Tues and most of Wed

On Thursday and Friday I woke up sick and really couldn't care less about this goal. I was stuck in my room with many hours to pass so I did go on these sites. Also did not go to work on Thrus and Frid.

Still I'll be repeating these goals next week, although it may be more realsitic to give myself a limit of say 30mins on Wed night to visit them. Cold stopping is hard, since I can't seem to find any practical alternatives.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I haven't even tried to get over my internet addiction, maybe that should be my goal for next week.


----------



## mixolydian

Couldn't get to the gym because I couldn't be bothered after work and stuff but did manage to buy a new guitar, hooray.


----------



## jim_morrison

Well I got to the gym every day this week, and in doing so got out of my house lol. I agree with whomever said exercising was good for anxiety, next step will be to try exercising in a group maybe like a martial art.


----------



## shygirl14

I didn't walk on Tues or Weds, I feel so emotional and spiritually burnt out. 

My goals for this up coming week are I have a midterm exam I am studying for (taking it Sunday), walking everday and I need to go to church I acutally went last Sunday, my goal is to go again; doesnt' seem to be the easiest thing for me to do these days, and to find a job.

I will be rooting for everyone else on here to achieve their goals :clap


----------



## SAgirl

slylikeafox said:


> I accomplished my goal for last week. I walked everyday.


Congratulations on walking everyday. Woot! I miss walking. I have to push myself more.


----------



## VIncymon

My goal for next week is to make sure I get a date from girl "x"
This time, I won't back out !


----------



## mind_games

Well done sly and others for accomplishing their goals and good luck for next week's. I guess if, like me, you haven't been able to accomplish all your goals, maybe an idea is to break up those goals into smaller chunks.


----------



## slyfox

Great job everyone :yay Good luck with your goals for next week! Thanks SAgirl and Mind Games. I accomplished most of my goals. There was one day where I didn't go walking. I just didn't feel in the mood. My new thing for this week was using the computers at the semi-new public library. In fact I'm using them now, because I can't connect at home for awhile 

I'll do the same goals for next week. I think the smiling one is a really good one to keep working on. I'm always nervous about showing emotion around people



slylikeafox said:


> My goals for this week:
> 
> 1. Walk everyday in a place where I could meet people
> 
> 2. Smile around or at someone at least once per day
> 
> 3. Do something new


----------



## GSH

1. Use a hose to wash the car.

2. Find out where that burning smell is coming from.

3. Start the lawn mower on the first pull.


----------



## strawberryjulius

My goals for this week: 
*Get 40-50% on katakana test* - Achieved
Try my best to have my homework load under control - I was much better than last week so this is partially achieved.
*Exercise at least three times* - Achieved
*Only use the internet for 1 hour each night* - For most of this week I didn't use the internet that much. Next week I think I'll actually time it.
Do progressive muscle relaxation before I go to sleep - Only did it once this week..haha.

Monday:
I did a lot of work tonight and I finally understand these maths problems I have to do, yay!
I'm not going to do a katakana test because I'm pretty burned out right now heh.
Exercised today.
I've only just got on here and plan to go to bed soon, so that's a lot less than an hour!
I meditated today..only for 5 minutes but that's all I can do so far.
And I plan to do pmr soon.

Tuesday:
No homework...I did a little during lunch time but I was too exhausted when I came home. This cold is killing me.
46% on katakana test
No exercise because I woke up feeling extremely yuck
Haven't spent much time on here at all since I was downstairs talking to my family
I think I will pass out and not need to do pmr haha

Wednesday:
I have achieved nothing. I feel crumby. I can only hope that tomorrow will go better.

Thursday:
I exercised and did quite a bit of work today. I didn't spend a whole lot of time on here and when I did it was for a specific reason.

Friday: 
Exercised
48% on katakana test
I've done a little bit of work and plan on doing the rest after I've showered.

I think this week went pretty well despite having a cold, someone being rude to me (SA makes in stick in my mind for hours haha) and my cat having seizures. And a mini breakdown today..oh well.


----------



## mind_games

Goals for 20-24th July:

1. No logging into facebook (to see if _that _person is online :lol). 
2. No porn except 30 mins on Wed night (I'm only human). 
3. Get out of the house on Tue (maybe a movie), and Thursday.
4. Guitar practise for at least 30mins on Mon, Wed, Fri.
5. Start work report on Monday.
6. Get to work on time. That means getting up at 6am.


----------



## shygirl14

so how are we all doing so far, I hope good. 

Good news - I have a 2nd interview tomorrow.
Sucky news - I seem to be sucking wind in my history class, their is no extra credit, and the school doesn't offer mentors for studies (maybe its me, think its a great thing to have with the studies), so this is on my goal list to find a mentor.


----------



## TaniaN

I soooo didn't accomplish those goals that week lol

But I finally worked out today and I'm really proud of myself 

My goals for this coming week are:

Finally go to that museum!
Continue working out
Reread Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
Write a few good cover letters and apply to jobs
And....pursue a new hobby


----------



## strawberryjulius

Goals for this week:


Do homework on the night received (I'll be able to do this now since I've finally caught up on everything)
Exercise four times
Only use the internet for 1 hour each night
*[*]Go up and talk to someone at college - Achieved
[*]Ask Tess to do something next weekend - Achieved*
Get 50-60% on katakana test - Achieved
Meditate each night for 5 minutes
Do PMR each night before bed

I'm excited to finally be putting some SA goals up here.:b (The ones that are bolded)

*Sunday:*
I make some flashcards for studying today, I didn't do much else because nothing is urgent right now.
I also meditated in the morning.
Did PMR

*Monday:*
I've done 80% of my work, I decided it would be better to do when I'm not as exhausted
I've only really used the net for assignments tonight, I make an exception for that. =P
I talked to someone! And I hope I can continue to do so for the rest of the week.
Exercised
85% on katakana test
I tried to meditate this morning but I couldn't focus properly, I'm going to try again tomorrow. It's nice to have a challenge.

*Tuesday:*
Ughhhhh nothing at all.  Just one of those days...

*Wednesday:*
I did homework from yesterday tonight and I meditated. And did PMR.

*Thursday:*
Exercised
89% on katakana test
I spent way too much time on here today but I did manage to finish an assignment.
I don't think I feel like doing any more.

*Friday:*
Nothing..bleh.


----------



## pokeherpro

strawberryjulius said:


> Goals for this week:
> 
> 
> Do homework on the night received (I'll be able to do this now since I've finally caught up on everything)
> Exercise four times
> Only use the internet for 1 hour each night
> *[*]Go up and talk to someone at college
> [*]Ask Tess to do something next weekend*
> Get 50-60% on katakana test
> Meditate each night for 5 minutes
> Do PMR each night before bed
> 
> I'm excited to finally be putting some SA goals up here.:b (The ones that are bolded)


[*]Only use the internet for 1 hour each night

...boooooooooo. I dislike this one, for selfish reasons.


----------



## strawberryjulius

pokeherpro said:


> [*]Only use the internet for 1 hour each night
> 
> ...boooooooooo. I dislike this one, for selfish reasons.


..I can do my webcam show in an hour...:um


----------



## pokeherpro

strawberryjulius said:


> ..I can do my webcam show in an hour...:um


How much will that cost me? I don't even believe you. Prove it.:yes


----------



## Qolselanu

Talk to cute girl before my class tomorrow. Even if its just saying hi.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I feel like I own this thread now..oh well.

Goals for this week:


Do homework on the night received
Exercise at least four times
Only use the internet for 1 hour each night
*[*]Get 80-90% on katakana test - Achieved*
Do PMR at least five times
*[*]No weighing myself for the week - Achieved
[*]Attempt to not spend time looking in the mirror this week - Achieved*

*Monday:*
I did a bit of study.
Exercised
I've spent way too much time on here o.0, but I probably wouldn't have if I had class this afternoon
87% on katakana test
I've managed to not weigh myself today and haven't spent _too_ much time looking in the mirror. Just at my tummy, so that's okay. I'm more concerned about looking at my legs.
Forgot to do PMR. xD

*Tuesday:*
I'm probably going to do some work on an assignment tonight and a little bit of homework due on Friday
Exercised
I already know I've spent way too much time on here again, but it's for the same reason as above. 
93% on katakana test
Didn't weigh myself or look in the mirror

*Wednesday:*
I didn't do much work
Spent too much time on here again
Didn't weigh myself or look in the mirror

*Thursday:*
Did a little bit of homework
Spent too much time on here AGAIN haha
Didn't weigh myself or look in the mirror

*Friday:*
Did some homework
Exercised
Didn't weigh myself or look in the mirror


----------



## shygirl14

Walking
more job hunting
going to church.
go to the drs (when I get my inurance)


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm going to use the same ones again.

Goals for this week:


Do homework on the night received
Challenge negative thoughts
Exercise at least four times
Get 85-95% on katakana test
Do PMR at least five times
No weighing myself
No looking in the mirror
Maybe write a little..

*Monday:*
How I thought that I could study for two exams and start an assignment in one night is absolutely _beyond_ me. But I have managed to study for one exam.
I remembered to tell myself that people aren't laughing at me, it's very hard.
Exercised
89% on katakana test
Didn't weigh myself or look in the mirror
Did PMR

*Tuesday:*
No work
Didn't weigh myself or look in the mirror
Did PMR

*Wednesday:*
Didn't do any work again. I'm really lacking motivation
Didn't weigh myself or look in the mirror


----------



## lifes a puzzle

SA goals:
- Go to jewelry store to get watch battery replaced
- Speak up to roommates about getting more help grocery shopping (we share food)
- Look for a mindfulness-based therapy group by calling the big mental health centers around here
- Volunteer for a role when I go to Toastmasters Sunday.
Also:
Keep working on self esteem! I am thinking about trying self-hypnosis. I am using the game mindhabits.


----------



## slyfox

1. Walking everyday
2. Smile around someone at least 2 times each day
3. Do a new thing


----------



## slyfox

Off to a bad start so far. Didn't do any of the things on my list. Just didn't feel in the mood. Guess there still is tomorrow.


----------



## ntl

Don't worry slylikeafox we all have those days. You will get back on track.

This week for me.

1. Come to this site but stay in the Positive, Triumphs and Goal sections.
2. Try to go for as long as possible without negative thinking.
3. Work on finding a new place to live.


----------



## TaniaN

My goals for this week:


Keep working out...yesterday I went on my first run 
Continue eating healthier
Expand my job search
Pursue a new hobby (still working on this one)
Concentrate more on the positive in my life than the negative


----------



## slyfox

Accomplished few of my goals last week. Did do some walking and smiling when I remembered. Yesterday I did something new. I went magnet fishing(treasure hunting with a magnet) at a park that I had not tried before.

For this week
1. Smile around someone at least 2 times each day
2. Do a new thing


----------



## leonardess

My next goal is to attend that support group I've been *saying* I'll attend for the past year.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I kind of disappeared last week..o.0

Goals for this week:

Update resume
Apply for jobs
Exercise five times
Buy 18+ card
Practice for my interview

*Sunday:*
Exercised

*Monday:*
Exercised
Updated resume

*Tuesday:*
Applied for jobs
Exercised

*Wednesday:*
Finally got my 18+ card haha

*Thursday:*
Exercised

*Friday:*
Exercised

*Sunday:*
Nothing..but I have been cleaning all day. x_x


----------



## andy1984

i have neglected myself for a long time. my goal is to at least warm up to the idea of/start planing putting myself through some self-directed CBT in the comming weeks.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

My goals for this week are to:
Make my House look more Presentable/Invite Friends Over
Exercise
Start Fixing my Sleep Schedule
Talk with people I haven't conversed with before


----------



## strawberryjulius

Goals for this week:

Go outside of the house every day - 4 out of 7 days was pretty good for me
Exercise five times
Get 80-90% on katakana test
Get to bed at 10:00 - Also 4/7..kind of. =P

*Sunday:*
I went to bed at 10:20 last night, I guess it's a good start.

*Monday:*
I went out today and got money from a cheque and bought some incense. I think I only spent about 20 minutes at the shopping centre before I became too anxious.
Exercised
76% on katakana test...have to work on that lol.
I think I went to bed at 11:30 last night...I was talking to my boyfriend. xD

*Tuesday:*
I didn't go out today, I've been feeling very tired for some reason.
Exercised
98% on katakana test..I got one thing wrong, I'm so pissed haha.
I was in bed by 10...I didn't fall asleep until 11 though. 

*Wednesday:*
I went out again today..it was terrible.
Exercised
98% on katakana test..again. xD
I think I went to bed at 11ish..I don't think I fell asleep until 12 something.

*Thursday:*
Stayed home today.
I'm not going to exercise today because my muscles need a rest.
98% again..grr. x_x
Went to bed at 11.

*Friday:*
Went to see my psychologist, I'm going to count that as going outside.
Exercised
Went to bed at 10:30

*Saturday:*
Went shopping with my sister and I'm hopefully going out tonight.
Exercised
I probably won't go to bed until late tonight. =P


----------



## AussiePea

Mon: Exercise, Exposure therapy (city)
Tues: Exercise
Wed: Exercise, Exposure therapy (valley)
Thurs: Exercise
Fri: Exercise, Exposure therapy (valley)
Sat: Play Indoor Soccer
Sun: Relax


----------



## strawberryjulius

Goals for this week:


Go outside of the house every day (or socialise with someone at home (other than family)) - 5/7 better than last week!
[*]Exercise five times
Go to bed at 10:30 and wake up at 9:00 - I did terribly at this lol
Finish lesson 1 unit 1 of Japanese course - 50% done 

*Sunday:*
Got up at 9:30
Went to bed at 10:30

*Monday:*
I went rollerblading today, but to my disappointment my skates broke. 
Exercised
Got up at 9:45
Went to be at 10:30
Finished the learning part of my course, now I'm going to make flashcards. 

*Tuesday:*
Boyfriend came over
Got up at 8:30
Went to bed at 10:30
Studied Japanese

*Wednesday:*
Went to see my psychologist
Exercised
Got up at 9:15
Went to bed at almost 12
Did a reading test and got 100%. I'm going to study my kanji later since they don't use that on the site. x_x

*Thursday:*
Went to the doctors
Exercised
Got up at 9:45
Went to bed at 10:45
Did a listening test and got 100%

*Friday:*
Went to see a speech therapist (on my own too!)
Exercised
Got up at 9:15
Went to bed at 10:45
Did a reading kanji quiz and got 100%

*Saturday:*
Stayed home today
Exercised
Got up at 9:50..oops lol.
98% on my review test...grr.


----------



## Franky

- Get at least one of my university assignments done or almost done
- have a conversation with someone that i dont already know
- talk to my supervisor about my university project
- keep the negative thoughts to a mimimum!


----------



## lifes a puzzle

A few weeks ago I put in these goals:
- Go to jewelry store to get watch battery replaced-_My watch started working again, so that didn't happen_
- Speak up to roommates about getting more help grocery shopping (we share food)_Yup, did that. I have been more assertive with my roommates. This is the first time I've had roommates outside of college, and it's great for practicing assertiveness & getting over fear of conflict._
- Look for a mindfulness-based therapy group by calling the big mental health centers around here_Hmmm. Didn't do that._
- Volunteer for a role when I go to Toastmasters Sunday._I did! Actually, I signed up for leading Table Topics & PARTICIPATING IN A CONTEST on Sept 13th. Very proud of that._
Also:
Keep working on self esteem! I am thinking about trying self-hypnosis. I am using the game mindhabits._Not so consistent here. Always room for improvement!_


----------



## strawberryjulius

Goals for this week:


Go outside of the house every day (or socialise with someone at home (other than family)) - 5/7
[*]Exercise five times
Go to bed at 10:30 and wake up at 9:00 - 3/7 =/
Do speaking exercises twice a day - 5/7
[*]Finish lesson 1 unit 1 of Japanese course
[*]Start lesson 2 unit 1 of Japanese course

*Sunday:*
Took sister to airport + went to Nonna's
Exercised
Got up at 9:30
Went to bed at 11:00
Speaking Exercises x2
Did a writing test

*Monday:*
Staying home today
Exercised
Got up at 8:45
Went to bed at 10:30
Speaking Exercises x2
Did a speaking test

*Tuesday:*
Went to buy running shoes today 
Exercised
Got up at 9:00
Went to bed at 11:00
Speaking Exercises x2
Finished learning part of course

*Wednesday:*
Went to get a test done but didn't need to
Exercised
Got up at 9:00
Went to bed at 11:00
Did a reading test

*Thursday:*
Boyfriend came over
Exercised
Got up at 8:15
Went to be at 10:30..couldn't sleep at all though. 
Speaking Exercises x2
Did a listening test

*Friday*
Going to the doctors
I'm giving my muscles a rest for today
Got up at 9:45..oops. Hehe.
Went to bed at 11:00
Speaking Exercises x2
Did a quiz

*Saturday*
Stayed home today
Exercised
Got up at 9:50
Did a review test


----------



## Iced Soul

Next Week's Goals(since this week's failed badly):
Talk to one person and say more than just 'hello'.
Spend an hour at the local Starbucks.
Go somewhere without my ipod or phone to distract me
Call an establishment and ask a few questions.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

I'm going to start running again!
(I haven't for years...we'll see how it goes...)
go talk to my teacher...I swear, I will do this!


edit/update: pushed self to hard whilst running, buggered up knee(that's the whole reason i had to stop running in the first place!)...now must limp everywhere...will not be running for a couple of weeks I guess lol


----------



## jim_morrison

I went to university two days this week, was around hundreds of people today, whoa! And lots of pretty girls that I was afraid to talk to lol.
Next week I'd like to join a martial arts group.


----------



## kenny87

I just want to pass my math test tomorrow, and next week I want to pass my psychology test Monday.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Goals for this week:

Go outside of the house every day (or socialise with someone at home (other than family)) 
Exercise six times
Go to bed at 10:30 and wake up at 9:00
[*]Do speaking exercises twice a day
Finish lesson 2 unit 1 of Japanese course
[*]Got to job agencies

*Sunday:*
Got up at 8:30
Went to bed at 10:30
I've been so lazy today, haha.

*Monday:*
Went out today
Exercised
Got up at 8:30
Went to bed at 12:00
Speaking Exercises x2

*Tuesday:*
Stayed home today
Exercised
Got up at 8:30
Went to bed at 11:00
Speaking Exercises x2
Signed up for job agency

*Wednesday:*
Stayed home again
Exercised
Got up at 9:00
Went to bed at 11:00
Speaking Exercises x2
Sent an email to job agency lady

*Thursday:*
Boyfriend came over
Got up at 8:15
Went to bed at 10:30
Speaking Exercises x2

*Friday:*
Speech therapist + Psychologist
Got up at 7:15
Went to bed at 11:00
Exercised
Speaking Exercises x2

*Saturday:*
Stayed home today
Exercised
Got up at 8:45
Went to bed at 11:30


----------



## jim_morrison

-Exercise alot, since I got slack and didn't exercise at all last week.
-Get out of my house atleast once a day, and talk to atleast one person.


----------



## AussiePea

Work my arse off
Meet new people
Ask lots of question
Learn, Learn, Learn


----------



## jim_morrison

This month I plan to;
-exercise every day.
-leave my house atleast once every day.
-eat more healthily.


----------



## bowlingpins

Ospi said:


> Work my arse off
> Meet new people
> Ask lots of question
> Learn, Learn, Learn


I like these goals.


----------



## jralva86

be more social with the customers on my route.


----------



## Efsee

From now on whenever someone asks me a small talk question I will ask them one in return. No more shutting down.


----------



## Banzai

On Saturday, I will attend this meeting.
On Sunday, I will attend Church (for the sake of sakes - I'm not even Catholic or blieve in God for the matter) and try to keep it up.

Every Monday, I will join the Girl's football club.
Every Tuesday, I will attend the Amnesty International meetings.
Every Wednesday lunchtime, I will attend the guitar club.
If it's not too bad, every Wednesday after school, I will take part in the "green project" at my school.
Every Friday lunch time, I will volunteer at the allotment area at my school.


If possible, I will sign up for private piano lessons.
I will sign my name up for the Duke of Edinburgh award.

I am currently trying to be as constructive of my time as possible as I realise that I have merely a year to make my UCAS look as good as possible. If all goes well and I manage to fight SA then it's a win-win situation.  (however, of course, life isn't as glamorous or easy as it sounds so it probably won't go all that smoothly).


----------



## tutliputli

These aren't really weekly, more just goals for the very-near-future.

1. Revise lots.
2. Attain a pass 2 or a distinction in my degree.
3. Do LOTS of volunteering.
4. Start flat-hunting in Cambridge.
5. Start job-hunting in Cambridge.
6. Learn to drive.
7. Start saving some money.

I almost feel like a grown-up.


----------



## bowlingpins

1. As someone said before, keep learning! Don't be idle. :no
2. Be positive, especially about work even though it is stressful because it involves working with people, some of whom can be difficult. 
3. Have a good work ethic.


----------



## supersoshychick

find a bf, which i highly doubt will happen lol


----------



## jim_morrison

jim_morrison said:


> This month I plan to;
> -exercise every day.
> -leave my house atleast once every day.
> -eat more healthily.


So far;
-exercise every day. - Yep have exercised for atleast 30 mins every day, next step is to push it to 1 hr per day.
-leave my house atleast once every day. - Left the house 6 out of 9 days so far.
-eat more healthily - Fail, I need to improve my diet, still working on that.


----------



## Efsee

Efsee said:


> From now on whenever someone asks me a small talk question I will ask them one in return. No more shutting down.


already failed this one:roll try again


----------



## ninka

This week I want to:
-start a conversation with my coworker at least three times
-run 4 times a week
-go to friend's birthday party and have fun
-drink no more than 1 cup of coffee a day


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere

My goal is to sign out a library book during a busy hour with lots of people around, I know this sounds stupid but believe me it's hard for me.


----------



## strawberryjulius

ChrisWasNotThere said:


> My goal is to sign out a library book during a busy hour with lots of people around, I know this sounds stupid but believe me it's hard for me.


doesn't sound stupid at all.  in fact, i avoided going into the grocery store last week because it was too busy. good luck!


----------



## Efsee

-don't pass out during presentation
-run or work out at least once
-talk to someone


----------



## Banzai

Today I will do some research about volunteering and other ways-to-make-your-UCAS-look-better type things. I will enquire for some of them and actually stick to them. (so far, it's mostly enquiring and applying but not much "doing").
I will then start on my homework. I will not procrastinate.

Tomorrow, I will help my cousin move house. I will then continue doing my homework which I would have probably have procrstinated on doing on Saturday.


----------



## shyprettygirl

my goals for this up coming week:

1. Go to the public library

2. Say Hello to at least 3 people a day 

3. Start a conversation w/ at least 1 person a day

4. Go through w/ my plans for the weekend coming up


----------



## pjm1978

win my fantasy football games, find a new car, bank at least two hundred into savings


----------



## jim_morrison

jim_morrison said:


> So far;
> -exercise every day. - Yep have exercised for atleast 30 mins every day, next step is to push it to 1 hr per day.
> -leave my house atleast once every day. - Left the house 6 out of 9 days so far.
> -eat more healthily - Fail, I need to improve my diet, still working on that.


So far;
- exercise every day. - Yep have exercised for atleast 20 mins every day, and for 1 hour a few times, need to push it up to 1 hr 5 times per week starting today though.
- leave my house atleast once every day - left the house 10 out of 18 days so far
-eat more healthily - Eating healthily about 50% of time at the moment, still need to improve that.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

My Goal for the week is going to be look every customer in the eye i have at work without quickly looking away.


----------



## John_in_SF

I'm going to make it to next Sunday without setting any goals for myself!


----------



## ninka

ninka said:


> This week I want to:
> -start a conversation with my coworker at least three times
> -run 4 times a week
> -go to friend's birthday party and have fun
> -drink no more than 1 cup of coffee a day


Done! 
With the exception of running: the weather was so bad I only could run on Tuesday...have to make up fot it this week :yes


----------



## Braxietel

Tell my parents about, well, everything, and stop living the lie that I have been for so long. Also, buy the new Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Banzai

These few weeks, I have neither been very progressive nor very productive in terms of goals. I am hoping to get the ball rolling soon though.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer

Put my hand up in class!


----------



## Emerald3

Hopefully off to an archaeology meeting on thursday at the other uni, to meet & learn something new, somewhere where no-one I know is.


----------



## Banzai

Tomorrow, I will do some volunteering at lunch time.


----------



## ninka

For the next week:
-run 3 times
-no junk food for lunch!
-start a conversation at work...at least twice


----------



## jim_morrison

My main goal for right now is to lose 5 kgs.
-So this week I have to force myself to go to the gym 5 times this week, I'm getting way too slack.
-Also I need to cut down on carbs, and eat more protein, I've been eating way too many carbs latly.


----------



## cump

- tell my mom i want to see a therapist
- practice talking with random strangers


----------



## JMX

Tomorrow, when I walk up to a cash register or something and a girl is working, I'm going to try and smile and say "hi". Hopefully I'll get a positive response, and I can slowly build my confidence on this.


----------



## veron

Goals:
-find a job
-do something constructive every day
-go outside every day


----------



## strawberryjulius

i should probably get into this again, haha..


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

- Go to gym at least twice
- Go to bar
- Do all the reading I need to do for uni
- Apply to more jobs


----------



## ninka

ninka said:


> For the next week:
> -run 3 times
> -no junk food for lunch!
> -start a conversation at work...at least twice


1.done! 
2.only one lunch at McD's 
3.done


----------



## strawberryjulius

ninka said:


> 1.done!
> 2.only one lunch at McD's
> 3.done


congrats!


----------



## Prakas

1) Start biking again a few times a week
2) Call one of my brothers


----------



## jim_morrison

1) Exercise for an hour a day, 5 days per week. Including running 6 kms, and 2-3 weight sessions, aswell as 200 sit ups per day.

2)Lose 5 kg

3)Leave the house once per day

4)Study for my exams


----------



## chris76

cutting down on smoking, havent smoked a cig today yet. its very hard though because the stress goes on top of my anxiety


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I actually just got a piece of paper out and wrote down everything that I want to do.

1. Say hi to Lisa. This girl at work who I am really uncomfortable around, for some reason. I don't know why.

2. Be the first one to say "hi" to anyone. Particularly Roger, my boyfriends roomate who I'm also kind of nervous around. He always says hi to me, so I'm going to say hi to him first. Like a game! lol

3. Next time I see my boyfriend I'm going to go up to him and........... initiate sex... I'm always too nervous to do that.

4. call my best friend. I never call her.

5. Participate in class discussions in my business law class.

6. In the mornings before I leave for school, I'm going to turn my music up really loud and dance around my room in my underwear and sing obnoxiously and make a total fool of myself for no one to see. So that when I leave the house I will feel energized and wacky.

7. Most importantly, stop avoiding people. If I'm walking down a hallway at school and I spot someone I know coming the other way, I'm going to keep going and say HI to them.


----------



## photofreak

1. fill out some job applications
2. say hi to people i pass when walking my dog instead of looking down at the ground
3. do strength training 
4. clean my room
5. do a photo shoot


----------



## veron

Goals from last week:
-find a job - fail
-do something constructive every day - fail
-go outside every day - fail

I worked on finding a job but wasn't motivated enough do accomplish the other two goals.

Goals for next week:
-find a job
-say "hi" to guy at store


----------



## mind_games

veron said:


> Goals from last week:
> -find a job - fail
> -do something constructive every day - fail
> -go outside every day - fail
> 
> I worked on finding a job but wasn't motivated enough do accomplish the other two goals.
> 
> Goals for next week:
> -find a job
> -say "hi" to guy at store


I think with a goal like 'finding a job' you're setting yourself up for failure. Its pretty hard to find a job in a week. How about 'fill out 3 job applications or 'ask 3 places if they're hiring'?


----------



## veron

^Hehe that's true I guess, but I've been applying for months and rarely heard back from anyone. I keep hoping that the next place I apply at will suddenly be interested in me.


----------



## Efsee

talk to him, not just about school work.
call friend
work out at least 3X


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

In the next two days, i plan to go to Kroger with spare change and put it into one of those "coins-into-cash" machines. And then with this money, i'll go buy some running shorts. Then this monday, i begin training for a 5k in March.


----------



## odd_one_out

For the next week I plan to:

- Catch up on some writing
- Write some more of my research paper
- Ask my advocate to write to someone on my behalf
- Continue sorting out social care and benefits


----------



## Meee

Practice guitar at least 3x this week.

Exercise 3-4 times this week (Easy ^^ already doing this.. just need to continue)

Try and get average of 7hours sleep per night (currently getting about 5 :/ )

None related to SA but nevermind.


----------



## Larkspur

My goals for this week are:

- Contact at least _one_ school club I am interested in joining.
- Ask someone to hang out/watch a movie with me.
- Go to the library to work on my paper.
- Exercise.


----------



## Nuthatch

Go to a meetup group this week
Go iceskating for exercise
Strike up/join in conversation with someone in my class
Apply for at least one more job


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

Little update...


hi im joe said:


> In the next two days,
> *i plan to go to Kroger with spare change and put it into one of those "coins-into-cash" machines*.
> And then with this money, i'll go buy some running shorts.
> Then this monday, i begin training for a 5k in March.


*Okay, i went to the cash for coins machine and i got like 59 dollars! I used alot of coins from my couch & a piggy bank i found from back when i was in grade school.* So thats done.
Im going to get some running apparel today. I've decided to go to a shop on bardstown road(a very busy place where lots of young people go in my city). Im nervous and thinking about drinking alittle to take off some of the edge.
And lucky me, mondays are rest days on my 5k training schedule. :boogie

EDIT : Okay, got my running shorts just now. Nowhere near as bad as i thought it would be. I always seem to get anticipatory anxiety and build things up in my mind to be terrible when they're really not that bad. So now i begin my 5k training.


----------



## ninka

-do the presentation at work on thursday :afr
-run every other day
-eat at least one piece of fruit every day
-read to my kid every evening


----------



## Efsee

Go to coffee shop 3x this week as exposure
talk to him
exercise
plan next semester
study


----------



## layitontheline

Call and book place
Go to drug store
Learn Let It Be on piano
Buy something from the school store


----------



## veron

Goals from last week:
-find a job - :rain
-say "hi" to guy at store - :blank

Ahh, I think I'll give goal setting a rest for now


----------



## ninka

ninka said:


> -do the presentation at work on thursday :afr
> -run every other day
> -eat at least one piece of fruit every day
> -read to my kid every evening


-yeah, i did the presentation! wheeww. was so scared before and in the end it wasn't bad at all. another one in three weeks :um
-running's nice and easy this week, i really enjoy it
-not so good with the food: i can't make myself eat an apple when there's a cake and beer in the fridge right above it :roll
-and the reading? well, hmmm, my husband does this.


----------



## odd_one_out

- Rest and recuperate for a couple of days
- Write up more research
- Cut hair
- See doctor
- Fill out forms


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Hiya

Here's my goals for the next week...

1.) Stop drinking and comfort-eating. Unfortunately I have to go see Kevin Bl--dy Wilson with my two remaining mates on Friday, I'm basically drinking the bar dry then, but this week I need to simmer down and stop being a fat, drunken mess so I can actually get stuff done.

2.) Tidy my flat. That doesn't just mean chuck out the rubbish and beer cans so I can actually see the carpet, it means *clean the loo* as well. I won't mention the exact state of my toilet atm, as somebody might be eating, but trust me it ain't pretty. I've yet to actually clean it this calendar year, so, well... 

3.) Go on the internet dating sites and approach at least one person every day. I've been wasting my time for ages with this one woman who blatantly doesn't get that it's an internet DATING site, with DATE being the key word ffs. Damn girl wasted three weeks of my already tedious life boring me to rigormortis about her job and I want them back.

4.) Look for a job. I am, of course, in no way fit to work atm but try telling that to the Department of Work and Pensions (merciless bl--dy mill-owning slave-drivers the lot of them).

Sorry to post you all my boring to-do list in such excruciating detail but it makes it much more likely I'll stick to it. If you keep on doing what you've always done, you keep on getting what you've always got.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

-Call country clerk office & ask them how i can give proof of residency if i still live with my mother
-Go get a state issued ID.

Oh man im so nervous, will they think its weird a 20 yr old has never had a stae ID before? :afr


----------



## photofreak

try talking to my coworkers more
easy up a little more
eat foods with more protein


----------



## bardown

I want to start eating right, and I want to get over her...unless she doesn't want me to.

Oh, and I wanna go grocery shopping too. I haven't went there in a few months and if I don't go soon, it could turn into a phobia.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i thought i'd actually start completing my goals again if i used this thread. xD

*goals for this week:*
exercise 4 times + go _outside _to run on cardio day
apply for at least 1 job each day
go to the bank and change my account
find tekken 5
buy some undergarments :b
make an appointment with my doctor
clean out my wardrobe

*monday:
*exercised
didn't apply for any jobs but _may _be getting a call tomorrow to start a job on thursday
i made the appointment with my doctor
cleaned out the top shelf in my wardrobe

*tuesday:
*i'm not going out to do anything today because i'm worried about missing the call xD
applied for a job
cleaned out the floor of my wardrobe

*wednesday:
*exercised
applied for a job
cleaned out the drawers in my wardrobe - threw out quite a few pairs of underwear so now that's going to force me to go out and get some xD

*thursday:
*exercised
couldn't change my bank account, apparently it's the cheapest one
found tekken 5 
bought underwear

*friday:
*exercised

*saturday:
*finally finished cleaning out my wardrobe!
applied for a job


----------



## odd_one_out

Draw
Locate various letters
Photocopy forms and letters
Fill out forms
Open new bank account
Write some research paper

(Too much!)


----------



## odd_one_out

So far, I've only done the drawing and am still not finished. I have amended the list as follows:

By Tuesday - locate letters and photocopy them and forms, and write some research. The bank etc. will have to wait.


----------



## strawberryjulius

*goals for this week:*

exercise 4 times + go _outside _to run on cardio day
apply for one job each day
clean out my shelves and maybe my drawers
go to the doctors on my own
call up the rspca to volunteer over the holidays
buy things for my boyfriend's present
get my glasses fixed

*monday:
*exercised
went to the doctors
left at message at the rspca

*tuesday:
*cleaned out my top shelf
applied for a job

*wednesday:
*exercised
got my glasses fixed
applied for two jobs!


----------



## ninka

-do the presentation on wednesday :afr
-buy christmas presents
-finish the software test i'm putting off for weeks
-run 4 times


----------



## chris76

go counselling
complete workout routine for the week
tidy my room


----------



## ninka

-do the presentation on wednesday :afr
yes! done! and survived, lol...

-buy christmas presents
almost done, have to buy one more...

-finish the software test i'm putting off for weeks
finished, it was easy, no need to put it off for so long

-run 4 times
only ran 2 times, didn't like the weather


----------



## strawberryjulius

Trying to get into this again. :b
*
Goals for the week January 3rd - 9th:*
Apply for at least one job every day - I've been a little lazy with this, haha.
Write up a letter for volunteering
Exercise 4 times
Put a new workout together
Go out rollerblading at the park - Didn't do this. :b
Only eat junk food once
Read half of 1984
Make my boyfriend's (very late) Christmas present, haha
Clean out my two bottom draws on my desk

*Sunday:
*Put a new workout together
At 20% of 1984

*Monday:
*Exercised
Cleaned out the two draws
At 33% of 1984

*Tuesday:
*Applied for a job
Exercised
At 43% if 1984
And I've made a start on my letter

*Wednesday:
*I went for a 1 and a half hour walk with my mother which I'm going to count as exercise
Made my boyfriend's present
At 50% of 1984
Finished my letter

*Thursday:
*Exercised

*Friday:
*Nothing!

*Saturday: 
*Applied for three jobs


----------



## ready

Going to set Saturday as the start of the week...
Goals for Jan 2-Jan 9
Set goals for the month, goals for the year
Decide what I'll be doing this summer and take steps towards arranging it
Decide on new workout and lift Mon/Wed/Fri
Do 30 min physical activity on days not lifting
Study an efficient 3 hours/day
Keep up with something else that I'd rather not mention every day
Keep my room and bathroom clean consistently
Eat/drink well every day, including breakfast
Go to bed at 10pm every night, be asleep by 11pm, wake up between 6:30-7:00am
Keep up good morning/nightly routine
Go out with friends once on weekend


----------



## My911GT2993

To start excercising again, combined with exposure therapy.
Regular bike rides and dumbells, an effective natrual way to relieve stress.
-Good luck to all of you who want to acheive what you know you can!


----------



## dreamj

Thursday

- Go to the bookstore for the next two days, take my laptop and update my resume, cover letter, portfolio and FB.
- Finalize my website designs and post live.
- Get my car tuned-up.
- Print out maps for new area I'm moving to.
- Get employment/financial itenerary set.
- Finish packing the heaviest stuff and load into my car for trip.
- Start sleeping at 11 pm.

Friday
- Print out resumes/cover letters at Kinkykos
- Pack up knick-knack stuff (utensils, alarm clock, etc.)
- Check up on weather reports for drive
- Program music player

Saturday
- Roadtrip

Sunday
- Still driving
- Nighttime arrival...stop by aunt's house.

Monday
- Move into new house. Unpack, get cable/internet setup.
- Contact employment agencies and get ready for interviews for the week.
- Get classes enrolled.

Tuesday -> interview, interview, interview.

And take some nice pictures cross country!


----------



## strawberryjulius

*Goals for the week January 10th-16th:

*Be in my bed at 11pm every night - Only managed to do this twice...ugh
Apply for one job every day
Exercise 5 times
Clean out 3 drawers on dresser
Get my mum to check my letter and edit it
Find out which clinics to send my letter to
Finish 1984
Go to the library
Listen to second Dr Richards tape

*Sunday:
*Went rollerblading (counting it as exercise)
Cleaned out two of my drawers
My mum is reading my letter right now and is probably writing all over it, sigh :b
At 80% of 1984
I went to bed at 12 last night, whoops. I blame my boyfriend. :b

*Monday:
*Exercised
Made some progress on my drawer
Finished 1984
Edited my letter
Went to bed at 10:30

*Tuesday:
*Applied for a job
Exercised
Finished cleaning!
Went to bed at 10:30

*Wednesday:
*Applied for a job
Exercised
Listened to Dr Richard's tape
Went to bed at 11:30 I think

*Thursday:
*Went to the library
Went to bed at 12:00 I think

*Friday:
*Exercised
No idea when I went to bed..but it wasn't 11 :b
Applied for two jobs

*Saturday:
*Applied for a job
Worked out which clinics to send my letter to


----------



## steelmyhead

Start sending out resumes again! Starting Monday. :x <- Game face.

Oh, and fix my sleeping schedule.


----------



## strawberryjulius

*Goals for the week January 17th-23rd:

*Be in bed by 11pm every night (I'm going to aim for a min of 3 this week)
Apply for one job every day
Exercised 5 times
Sew buttons on clothing
Print out my letters and send them
Call up newspaper place to find out about becoming a paper girl (no I'm not kidding, I am pretty desperate)
Listen to third Dr Richard's tape
Practice therapy every week day
Do shame attacking exercise
Change my phone number
Be halfway through "Property"
See my boyfriend and my friend
Clip Moe's claws and bathe him

Busy week this week. :b

*Sunday:
*Went to bed at 10:20 last night
Printed out my letters and folded them
At 8% of Property

*Monday:
*Went to bed at 11:00
Finished putting together my letters
Exercised
Practised therapy
Did shame attacking exercise
Changed my phone number
At 22% of Property
Saw my friend

*Tuesday:
*Went to bed at 11:30
Applied for a job
Exercised
Practised therapy
My boyfriend came over
At 32% of Property

*Wednesday:
*No jobs to apply for 
Exercised
Did some of my sewing
Took my letters to the post box
Practised therapy
At 39% of Property
Went to bed at 11:30

*Thursday:
*Went to bed at 11:30
Applied for a job
Exercised
Finished sewing buttons
Listened to Dr Richard's
Practised therapy
At 50% of Property
Clipped Moe's claws

*Friday:
*Exercised
Practised therapy
Went to bed at 12:00

*Saturday:
*Went to bed at 10:30


----------



## dreamj

This week:

Just moved into my new location across country. Time to get some stuff done:

- create my ultimate employment guide --- a webpage with links and iframes to local craigslist, employment agencies in my area, companies hiring locally, anything I can find in the newspaper, local resources, resume posting boards, tips on interviewing and problems that could lead to depression during job searching. Once done check daily.

- find the local community college in my area and see what job resources they've got as well as the possiblity for continuing education

- start my mass resume sendouts...hopefully start working this week; it must be done.

- get my night classes finalized for this semester

- do a little car body work...get car looking shiny and new in spare time

- start working out - basic strength building exercises every other day


----------



## strawberryjulius

*Goals for the week January 24th-30th:

*Be in bed by 11pm every night (aiming for four times this week!)
Exercise 5 times
Practise therapy every week day - Missed out on two days..eep
Finish "Property"
Bathe Moe
Take some stuff to the Lifeline bins - Didn't get to do this :b
See my friend (postponed) and my boyfriend

*Sunday:
*Went rollerblading
Went to bed at 11

*Monday:
*Exercised
Practised therapy
Finished Property
Went to bed at 11

*Tuesday:
*Exercised
Practised therapy
Gave Moe a bath! Heeheee
Went to bed at 10:30

*Wednesday:
*Exercised
No idea what time I went to bed but it wasn't 11 xD

*Thursday:
*Nothing
Didn't go to bed at 11 :b

*Friday:
*Exercised
Practised therapy
Went to bed at 10:30

*Saturday:
*Practised therapy
I think I was in bed by 11:30


----------



## AussiePea

Goals for week 24th - 30th

- Weight training for 30 mins a day, nothing huge but just something to tone me up a little.
- Don't get too hammered on Australia Day 
- Go play Indoor Soccer with some old Uni friends on the Saturday
- SAS meet Sunday????


----------



## Atari82

*Starting Monday*

- Complete a Self-Hypnosis Session All by Myself
- Start Following my Daily Schedule (Including Exercise which I Keep Darn Forgetting)
- Finish Signing Up For all My High School Classes
- Turn In All My Late Work At Mid School
- De Clutterize The House
-GO TO BED EARLY AND WAKE UP EARLY


----------



## huh

My goal is to be more active this next week since my knee is feeling good (injured not too long ago). I also need to get back to a normal eating schedule. So, this next week I'll try to set something reasonable:

Get some exercise in at least 5 days of the week.
Make sure to pack a lunch for work and eat something for breakfast before leaving.
Get my license plate renewed (don't wan't to get pulled over for that again...haha)
Kind of a short list. oh well


----------



## strawberryjulius

*Goals for the week January/February 31st-6th:

*Be in bed by 11pm each night (aiming for five times this week!) - 4/5
Sign up for more job alerts
Exercise 5 times
Practise therapy every week day
Finish reading "Slaughterhouse Heart"
See my boyfriend and my friend

*Sunday:
*Went to bed at 11
Exercised

*Monday:
*Didn't go to bed at 11
Exercised
Practised therapy

*Tuesday:
*Didn't go to bed at 11
My boyfriend came over
I did nothing else - I've decided that I'll have one day where I can do nothing without feeling guilty

*Wednesday:
*Went to bed at 11
Exercised
Practised therapy

*Thursday:
*Went to bed at 11
Signed up for more job alerts
Exercised
Practised therapy
Finished Slaughterhouse Heart

*Friday:
*Went to bed at 11
Exercised
Practised therapy

*Saturday:
*Definitely didn't go to bed at 11 lol
Went to my friend's place


----------



## Atari82

*Goals for Feb.1st-Feb.7th*

-Complete A Self-Hypnosis Session by Myself
-Go To Sleep by 9:05 EACH DAY
-Order "the secret to teen power" book
-Pick a WSMA Band Piece
-Complete All My Late Work + Do my Homework Right After School 
-Exercise each day
-Go To High School Info Meeting 
-Go To Friend's House Thursday + Friday
-Go To Public Library On Saturday

If I Complete All Of This, This Week I'll Be So Proud. GOOD LOOK TO ME :boogie


----------



## slyfox

Go to work thursday and friday. Go on an icefishing trip with a friend from college and some people I don't know well(nervous about this one). Not feeling like leaving the house much lately so don't know if I'll accomplish the last one


----------



## slyfox

Didn't go to work today. Going to be an awkward day tomorrow. Kind of doubting I'm going ice fishing


----------



## strawberryjulius

*Goals for the week February 7th-13th:

*Be in bed by 11pm each night (aiming for five times (again) this week!)
Exercise 5 times
Practise therapy every week day
Be halfway through reading "Ransom"
Buy learner license book - Haven't been able to find one yet so I didn't do this
Listen to fifth Dr Richard's tape
Make appointment with my doctor
Collect pictures

*Sunday:
*Went to bed at 11
Listened to Dr Richard's tape

*Monday:
*Went to bed at 11
Exercised
Practised therapy
Halfway through Ransom
Collected pictures

*Tuesday:
*Went to bed at 11
Exercised
Practised therapy

*Wednesday:
*Didn't go to bed at 11
Exercised
Practised therapy

*Thursday:
*Didn't go to bed at 11
Exercised
Practised therapy
Made an appointment with my doctor

*Friday:
*Didn't go to bed at 11
Exercised
Practised therapy

*Saturday:
*Didn't go to bed at 11


----------



## broseph

Goals for next week:

-meditate for at least 10 minutes before I go to bed every night
-talk to my floor mates and ask them how their weekends were, invite them to go smoke a blunt with me
-exercise 3 times
-start a conversation with someone on facebook


----------



## Atari82

-Complete A Self-Hypnosis Session by Myself
-Go To Sleep by 9:10 EACH DAY
-Complete All My Late Work + Do my Homework Right After School 
-Exercise each day
-Go To Friend's House Wednesday+Thursday + Friday
-Go To Public Library On Saturday Between
-Read "The Secret" + Follow the Activities
-Only 35 minutes of video games each day

If I Complete All Of This, This Week I'll Be So Proud. GOOD LOOK TO ME :boogie  (said this last week to, but didnt do it xD) SO I BETTER DO IT THIS WEEK


----------



## strawberryjulius

*Goals for the week February 14th-20th:
*Be in bed by 11pm each night (aiming for five times again)
Exercise 5 times
Practise therapy every week day
Be halfway through reading "Black Mirror"
Buy learner license book
Listen to sixth Dr Richard's tape

*I will be continuing this on another website. PM me if you'd like to keep track. *


----------



## Atari82

Alright This Week I need to force myself to do these things xD

-Go To Bed by 9:10 pm
-Complete a self-hypnosis session ON FRIDAY
-Go To Friends House Tuesday, Wednesday + Thursday
-Exercise Each Day
-Do Homework Right After School
-Finish Reading "The Secret"
-Get up each morning and post my daily goals
-Go To Sk8land with friend this friday or saturday


----------



## Atari82

-Go To Bed by 9:30 pm
-Complete a self-hypnosis session ON FRIDAY
-Go To Friends House Tuesday, Wednesday + Thursday
-Exercise Each Day EXCERCISE EXCERCISE EXCERCISE 
-Do Homework Right After School
-Talk To 2 New People and have a Conversation with them


----------



## Atari82

-Go To Bed by 9:30
-Go To Petit National Ice Center to Skate
-Go to Friends House Twice
-EXCERCISE EACH DAY :yes
-Read "The Secret" and Use It
-Do Three Self-Hypnosis Sessions By Myself


----------



## Positive future

meditate 5 of 7 days
when I am talking with someone, listen and reflect what they are saying. 
Ask more open questions. 
thank them for sharing.
Stand up straight


----------



## fredbloggs02

Attend another Muay Thai or mma class to the end without bleeding over anyone, hurting myself or another lol.

MMA=Mixed martial arts by the way i.e. cage fighting *beats chest* AIAIAIAAIAI! *oinky grunt*


----------



## ratbag

Go for a walk or drum after school everyday
Talk to someone new
Make plans with friends and follow through


----------



## Lensa

-Attend all my classes 
-Exercise every weekday


----------



## woot

Joined a meetup group, i hope i go, i will definately try


----------



## odd_one_out

Today

Now: Sleep for 20 minutes.
Then: Drink tea and cook
This evening: Try a little writing 
Then: Watch TV


Tomorrow 

Try a little writing
Afternoon: attend appointment; consider taking a walk before returning home
Then: I don't know yet


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Completed all goals except writing last night. I wanted to take a walk today, but there was a downpour and I was also in the midst of a wave of grief.

Today

The next 2 hours: Drink tea and eat. Do some writing
Then: Give my friend a haircut
Then: do more writing and pack to visit parents (I promised to make up for leaving on Xmas day)


Tomorrow

See GP (check prescription first)
Complete planned writing
Have dinner at my friend's


Thursday

Visit my parents then my friend's parents
Then: I dont know yet


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

- Keep up my cardio sessions, weight training, and stretching, and lose 2 more lbs by next week

- Keep up my water intake

- Fix my sleep timing

- Memorize the entire phonetic alphabet


----------



## odd_one_out

Completed all goals yesterday except the writing. Have completed none of today's; I crashed out all afternoon and slept, feeling terrible. 

Am just about to leave for my friend's for dinner, so that goal will be reached. Missing the GP was out of my control. 


Wednesday amended:

The goal of seeing my friend's parents is brought forward to today after dinner, where I will stay. The scenery change should be good. I won't be able to get back online for another 3-4 hours to do the writing not completed yesterday.


----------



## Pacifist

I'm unemployed right now, because too afraid sending CV through mail (post office), always send job application through email, and never have courage answering phone from the employer.
So my goals for the next week are :
1. Looking for job/career info at the local career advisory center, and buy weekend newspaper and looking for a job vacancy.
2. Mailing job application through local post office.
3. I will push myself if one of the employers call me and will attend any job interview.


----------



## OregonMommy

I don't have many goals right now. Not that that's bad, just the way it is. This week I would like to exercise for at least 1/2 hour three times, drink lots of water, take all my supplements.


----------



## OregonMommy

This week of April 10th (Sunday)

~Exercise 3 times this week, minimum, and at least 1/2 hour.
~Take all the supplements, that I have (not taking meds)
~At least 2 exercises from the book on mindfulness and conquering shyness and SA.
~Meditate at least half hour, minimum, would be best a full hour.
~Pick a room in the house and clean & organize that room 5-15 minutes daily.
~Keep up with laundry! Daily.
~Do some creative writing exercises-preferably in public, to get some exposure, at least once this week.

*Post-edit: April 23-I've made it through these goals, except one, but 6 out of 7 isn't bad.*


----------



## tokidoki

I attended 3 Toastmaster's meetings as a guest and I just joined last week. It's an amazing experience and I'm already able to speak for 1 minute in front of a large group of people I don't know! It's a really positive and supportive learning environment and I leave the meetings feeling really good about myself, so it's something I would highly recommend. Let me know how it goes for you if you do decide to join the group! Good luck!


----------



## steelmyhead

Start job log to log applied jobs.
And slooooooow... taaaaaalllk.


----------



## foodie

Call someone
Go for a walk


----------



## tomcoldaba

tokidoki said:


> I attended 3 Toastmaster's meetings as a guest and I just joined last week. It's an amazing experience and I'm already able to speak for 1 minute in front of a large group of people I don't know! It's a really positive and supportive learning environment and I leave the meetings feeling really good about myself, so it's something I would highly recommend. Let me know how it goes for you if you do decide to join the group! Good luck!


Congratulations! I have been a toastmaster for 3 years and my public speaking anxiety is not an issue any more. Like you, when I first spoke at a toastmaster meeting, I felt really good about myself.

Good luck with Toastmasters. Word of caution don't try to be perfect when you are asked to give a speech. Be yourself. Easier said than done.


----------



## foodie

one goal down for me for this week next i just have to call someone =)


----------



## low

I want to apply to several full time jobs this week.


----------



## glueinmyshoe472

Atari82 said:


> Alright This Week I need to force myself to do these things xD
> 
> -Go To Bed by 9:10 pm
> -Complete a self-hypnosis session ON FRIDAY
> -Go To Friends House Tuesday, Wednesday + Thursday
> -Exercise Each Day
> -Do Homework Right After School
> -Finish Reading "The Secret"
> -Get up each morning and post my daily goals
> -Go To Sk8land with friend this friday or saturday


Is that the book about the law of attraction? I started reading it but lost interest when school started again, I definitely should start reading it again. Oh hey, this could be this week's goal (although its wednesday)
AND. do you skateboard? or is it some other type of skating done at sk8land


----------



## jennifer1105

-I'd like to get my permit this week. I will be so happy with myself if I can actually ask my mom to take me tomorrow. 

-Actually try and talk my gf's friends if we hang out with his friends this weekend. I'm sure they find me weird that I sit there and smile in silence instead of saying anything. I need to try and join in.


----------



## foodie

get over the flu


----------



## Magical Delusional

-Make an appointment with my advisor
-Put an ad up for a subletter
-Go to class EVERYDAY (I already kind of failed that since I didn't go monday, but for the rest of the week and next week this is my goal)


----------



## Lasair

develop initiative


----------



## foodie

try to call someone everyday...


----------



## foodie

didnt complete last goal anywho...this goal is to suck it up and deal with things in CT (no vaca)...i need to find a way to clear my mind though..but now ill focus on...job,volunteering,church, meetup.com...


----------



## Miss Meggie

I'll start with my goals from Saturday through next Friday, how's that?


Work at the restaurant and make some money. (!)
Call my neuroligist's office and ask that the proper paperwork for the DMV be filled out.
Go to the DMV for the knowledge test for my license.
Set up a date for the driving portion of the test.
Call the list of potential therapists in my area.
Set up an appointment with one.
Find a physical therapist.
Set up an appointment.
Call about the apartment I am interested in.


----------



## scott82

My goal for next week is to initiate a conversation with at least one co-worker.


----------



## caflme

Weekly goals... :afr:afr... what are these weekly goals you speak of... I am good to have daily goals.... I usually fail at most of those. I'm good if I get 3 out of 20 of my daily goals complete.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Me and my sister plan to get a little extra guilt free money working in a sandwich shop. She'll call them and arrange anything so I guess my weekly goal will be riding the wind of her ambition. Oh and hopefully before long learn to drive with a satnav so I can take a trip to Sussex.


----------



## scott82

caflme said:


> Weekly goals... :afr:afr... what are these weekly goals you speak of... I am good to have daily goals.... I usually fail at most of those. I'm good if I get 3 out of 20 of my daily goals complete.


20 goals sounds like a lot for one day!


----------



## scott82

Managed to strike up a couple of brief conversations with one guy on Monday. Failed to achieve anything on Tuesday or Wednesday. This afternoon I started talking to the same guy as on Monday, and later on he started a conversation with me. Feeling frustrated at a lot of missed opportunities though.

A few times people have made comments to me, but all I can think of at the time is a one word response or a smile, and they probably think, don't bother trying to talk to him, it's hopeless. Several times I've been next to people I could start talking to, but I don't know what to say, and by the time I think of something, it seems too late. Sometimes I convince myself not to say anything, or I just don't bother because it's easier to say nothing, then I feel rubbish afterwards.

Really hoping to do better tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Miss Meggie said:


> Work at the restaurant and make some money. (!)
> Call my neuroligist's office and ask that the proper paperwork for the DMV be filled out.
> Go to the DMV for the knowledge test for my license.
> Set up a date for the driving portion of the test.
> Call the list of potential therapists in my area.
> Set up an appointment with one.
> Find a physical therapist.
> Set up an appointment.
> Call about the apartment I am interested in.


So far, I've worked, called my neurologist, called therapists, made (and went to) an appointment with one, found a physical therapist, and set up an appointment.
Hopefully, I will be able to get a ride to the DMV for the knowledge test. I am also planning on calling about the apartment tomorrow.


----------



## scott82

Miss Meggie said:


> So far, I've worked, called my neurologist, called therapists, made (and went to) an appointment with one, found a physical therapist, and set up an appointment.
> Hopefully, I will be able to get a ride to the DMV for the knowledge test. I am also planning on calling about the apartment tomorrow.


Well done!

I remember taking about an hour to build myself up to phoning about an apartment (I'm now living there). The call itself was really straightforward, so I didn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## mbp86

Say something to a stranger without them initiating the conversation.


----------



## jennifer1105

FINALLY got a job interview after being without a job for almost a month. I'm so excited. 

Weekly goals:

-Try not to be too anxious during my interview.
-actually practice driving this week.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99

My goal this week is to try to do some more writing. I always get so self concious about my writing so I'm trying to let go of that and just enjoy the process of writing itself. 

Also I want to start writing in my journal more I always say I'm going to, but never do.


----------



## Miss Meggie

So I didn't post an updated list of goals.

But since my last post, I've-


gone to another appointment with my therapist (without my mom)
gone to 2 appointments with my pyhsical therapist
practiced driving
called about the apartment
went to look at the apartment and get an application

Tomorrow morning, I'm going to the DMV to take the knowledge test for my license and set up a date for the driving bit.
I'm also going to fax my rent application to the realtor tomorrow.


----------



## Atari82

-Get Used To My Daily Schedule -Sundays Always Clean-Up Days -Do At least 3 BIG Exposures


----------



## Miss Meggie

Miss Meggie said:


> Tomorrow morning, I'm going to the DMV to take the knowledge test for my license and set up a date for the driving bit.
> I'm also going to fax my rent application to the realtor tomorrow.


So I went to the DMV today and took the knowledge test for my license. I passed and set up an appointment for the driving bit. It's Tuesday morning at 10.30. Yikes! 
I forgot to fax the renters application today, so I'll fax it tomorrow.

I need to keep practicing for the driving test. I'm pretty confident with my *driving*, it's more the _parking_ that I need to work on.
I also have an appointment with my new therapist on Monday afternoon and a physical therapy appointment on Tuesday morning before the driving test.


----------



## accepting myself

My goal is to have a super happy 4th of July this Sunday


----------



## rickey

be able to have a 2 minute conversation with a deaf person (in sign language of course).


----------



## mysterioussoul

my goals will be to:

- get up early. i've been getting up at around 10 lately and some days 
later because i like to read in bed and also it's cold so i'm less
motivated to get up.

- smile and if i could muster up the confidence talk to at least one 
person when out.

- look for work and not just lazily browsing for jobs online but to be 
pro-active about it.


----------



## Lasair

tonight's goal is to get all my work done fast at work tonight and finish the book I was reading...

Push myself to met friends tomorrow though I see myself not doing this


----------



## mcmuffinme

> Be active tomorrow and if possible- speak to at least one person!...and keep reading mah book


Yay, I went to Barnes N' Noble and said stuff to a guy working there. There was also a guy that looked at me that I looked back at a couple of times...I wanted to say something, but I have no idea what to say so I just turned away and looked at my book...damn me...but I did what I set out to do today 

My goal for tomorrow is the same thing


----------



## Lasair

My goal this evening is to have fun when I met with two friends


----------



## blissful

1. Edit my cv and resume and send it to at least one more possible employer.
2. Go to Einstein Bros. Bagels and get that free bagel!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Get back into the exercise groove. He** yeah!!! Better than you know what...


----------



## sara01

I want to go for a run on the beach. I think I may have been avoiding it for a bit just because I always feel like I run weird or people are looking at me. I want to go for about a 6 mile run, and try to concentrate on how beautiful it is, instead of the people around me!


----------



## Gorillaz

1) Write down my summer goals (been procrastinating this for a month lol)
2) Start reading a few of my self help books.
3) Jam with some friends


----------



## accepting myself

I have to leave this house TODAY!!! I have been cooped up to long and if I keep this up I will wind up agorophic to boot :-(


----------



## jennifer1105

Ok here it goes.

-Talk to more people at work. Even though sometimes they look at me and roll their eyes and act like I'm so boring or maybe its my mind. I just need to not care so much like everyone else. Try to join in on a conversation when there are a group of people around including my supervisor.

-hang out with my only friend instead of my gf.


----------



## lazy calm

my goals are to set goals :|


----------



## pastatoe

Getting up earlier than noon.
Reading some books for school.
Start studying for my driving license.
Continue studying Russian. (yep. weird hobby to have )


----------



## Kwinnky

My goal is to write a first draft of my stage play this week and do a much needed re-write of a song in my other screenplay.


----------



## jennlynne5

1. Call this lady about a potential job opportunity
2. Go to at least one place and give them my resume
3. Go to the college to give them a few things for registration
4. Go get a haircut by myself
5. Exercise


----------



## Richard Miles

*fun random goals!*

1.go see a turtle!
2.yell as loud as you can in public!
3.catch a fish! (done)


----------



## Scrubnub

This weeks goal: School starts. 
*Go to my first lesson 
*Ask to get my schedule printed

Not much lol but w/e


----------



## dmtri

Hang out with somebody.. As pathetic as this may sound, I've been caged up in my house for the past two weeks and it blows.


----------



## slyfox

1. Find my cell phone
2. Clean up my room some
3. Apply for at least two jobs
4. Get out an do something(been staying indoors a lot)


----------



## accepting myself

This week I want to clean up my room top to bottom.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

1. Be chill and not try so hard to make people like me/think I'm hilarious on this trip
2. Worry less about what people think and focus on my boxing
3. Try to accept people as they are instead of fault-finding, because I know that that's just an excuse to push people away before they can reject me.


----------



## Emz94

- Exercise at least 20-30 minutes a day
- hang out with old friends
- finish all the books I started


----------



## Shooterrr

- Finish the book I started reading a month ago
- Study my driver's manual and take my permit test on Monday


----------



## meepmeep

-tomorrow i want to go to the cinema with my best friend, i wont cancel it
-saturday i might go to an old classmate, im not sure tho
-make more songs for youtube, and write songs before i go to sleep at night (i do that every night haha)
-write a letter to my pen pall from the U.S

umm.. thats all i guess


----------



## Elizabeth419

This week classes start back up for me in university. My goal is to survive them.


----------



## Shooterrr

Go outside at least 3 times this week and interact with people.


----------



## Green Eyes

My goal for Friday: 
I have a new schedule at the gym and there are two new things on it. Friday I will ask for an explanation of those. And I have to ask it myself and not let my mom ask it (I always go with her to the gym).


----------



## MissSunshine

- Gettin a haircut, try to speak with the hair dresser.
- Go to the cafeteria at school.
- Make a phone call


----------



## woot

- go to starbucks, buy coffee and read a book
- go to concert tonight


----------



## woot

Ok looks like im the only one keeping this thread alive! Did those things yesterday, today is:

- Haircut
- Spend time with friend who is a girl, but not is girlfriend (i have to keep repeating this to myself)


----------



## blair

-respond (with less negativity :roll) to those who've expressed interest in me
-stop obsessing over things I have no control over
-leave the house


----------



## chenna

Goal for tomorrow:

I'm going to a sporting event.

-Ride the subway in
-Talk to people I don't know @ the event 
-Try not to get too drunk and ridiculous ;-)


----------



## sazzie

1) Not mes up on my speech in class on Tuesday

2) Eating healthier

3) lose at least 4lbs.


----------



## Shooterrr

Go outside and take pictures of myself for my portfolio.


----------



## Lara Jane

Goals for today: 
-Work on homework
-Work out after class
-When I'm with people today don't worry about what they might think of me, find my happy medium to fit into the conversation


----------



## mean mr mustard

Tonight I am going to the library to work on a english essay. I normally look for computer in the corner of the room away from people but tonight I am going to sit in the middle.

For tomorrow 
Workout in morning 
Go to school participate in class discussion in both Music Theory and English. 
Greet someone in my class and ask them how their weekend went.
Practice for the show. I am going to be playing guitar at a poetry reading type of event in two weeks. Finish my night by Reading Overcoming Social Anxiety And Shyness by Gillian Butler I am on chapter 10. The book has worksheets I plan to do one of the activites in the worksheet.


----------



## GreenBanana

My goal is to get a reply on my thread in this forum section, but I think that might have to be a monthly goal.


----------



## mcmuffinme

My goal is to disclose something small about myself to a coworker in an attempt to be less closed off- maybe I'll let someone know of a band I like- I mean, who doesn't like music???


----------



## slyfox

For the rest of this week my goal is to not eat anymore fast food. So far haven't eaten any yesterday or today.


----------



## twinpeas

My goals for the week are:

1) Write two pages of the short story I've been working on
2) Make my application video for the video network I want to be a part of
3) Stay positive and do NOT check my ex's blog or try to figure out who he's with now

Let's see if I can accomplish any of this! I'm making the video today for sure, but the other two things I'm not so sure of. I'll do my best.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> For the rest of this week my goal is to not eat anymore fast food. So far haven't eaten any yesterday or today.


Avoided fast food a few days but didn't do too great

For this week

7 hours or drawing
Avoid fast food


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

1) Go on a few 5 mile walks
2) Raise my hand at least 5 times per 2 hr class period 
3) Spend 3 hrs working on writing 
4) Make dinner for my boyfriend every day (he works two jobs so I can focus on school without the additional stress/anxiety of a job) 
5) Do dishes daily
6) Do laundry at least once (the laundry room is shared, and laundry small talk gives me massive anxiety) 
7) Go to the bank to cash my checks
8) Get back in the habit of daily journaling 
9) Get into the habit of writing down my feelings instead of snapping at my boyfriend while stressed (I hate myself for snapping at him..) 
10) Become better at taking corrective criticism in class


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Avoided fast food a few days but didn't do too great
> 
> For this week
> 
> 7 hours or drawing
> Avoid fast food


Hmm really failed this one

Similar goals this week

7 hours or drawing
Limit soda consumption
Avoid fast food


----------



## A51XF

I really need to step it up this next week. I've already wasted too many days this month.

*--Therapy Goals--* 
-Read and do the lessons in my Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook.
-Listen to audio tapes and do lessons after listening to the tapes. 
*
--Art Goals--*
-Draw for one hour a day.
-Start Blender all over again by doing the Blender college course, or follow a beginners tutorial from youtube.

*--Gaming creative goals--*
-G.E.C.K
-Skyrim Creation Kit.
-Start learning the SCIStudio. (I like old adventure games)

*--Guitar Goals--*
-Study beginners bluegrass lessons.
-Use my beginners songbook.
-Listen to songs by ear and try to figure them out by hearing the notes.
-practice a couple of intermediate songs I want play.

*--Reading Goals--
-*Read at least one or two chapters a day.
-Read my drivers license test booklet, or do the tests online.
-Read about history or historical things that interest me.
-Read international articles on yahoo for a week.

*--Control my eating habits this week--
-*Drink water everyday for the next week.
-Watch my portions when I eat.

*--Exercise Goals--
-*50 pushups
-50 situps 
-Walk around the park 10 times all week.

*--Get up earl everyday--
-*Wake up at 5:00 a.m. this week so I have more time to work with.


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> I really need to step it up this next week. I've already wasted too many days this month.


Wow that's a big list. I wish you luck  I'd like to do that much some week but I need to get better at time managment


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Wow that's a big list. I wish you luck  I'd like to do that much some week but I need to get better at time managment


Well as usual it seems good when I type out my goals here. However at a certain point in the week I tend to lose my steam. Then time gets away from me and nothing gets done. Hopefully I'm able to get passed my depression and focus on my goals this week. I've listed a lot so I always have something to occupy my mind, I doubt I will complete all of them but it sounds good. :b


----------



## slyfox

Next week

1. Try to stick to a healthier diet
2. Work on art or crafting everyday
3. Drink 15 or less sodas


----------



## Camelleone

ok for next week, 
- sleep earlier
- learn foreign language so I could go there 
- not complaining at work
- no shopping, except for eat


----------



## Anjelliex

Get through christmas without having a breakdown....

Also to stay on my diet by not eating as much christmas junk in one day xD


----------



## slyfox

Doing pretty good on trying to be healthier. Have done no art this week so far. Have been feeling too busy and not very well


----------



## slyfox

For the rest of the week, to eat all the fruits and vegetables I've bought. I usually end up wasting fruits and veggies I buy. Really need to start eating more

Pack of grape tomatos
3 romaine lettuce hearts
2 roma tomatoes
Bunch of grapes I have left
Pack of green onions
What's left of the leek I bought a few days ago


----------



## Jonatan

mcmuffinme said:


> My goal is to disclose something small about myself to a coworker in an attempt to be less closed off- maybe I'll let someone know of a band I like- I mean, who doesn't like music???


That's a great goal 
How did it go?


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> For the rest of the week, to eat all the fruits and vegetables I've bought. I usually end up wasting fruits and veggies I buy. Really need to start eating more
> 
> Pack of grape tomatos *-* *Ate them all*
> 3 romaine lettuce hearts *- Way too much for me. Had some on sandwiches but gave up.*
> 2 roma tomatoes *- Ate 1*
> Bunch of grapes I have left *- Ate some more*
> Pack of green onions *- Nope*
> What's left of the leek I bought a few days ago*- Ate the rest of it*


Not perfect, but at least I got more nutrition in last week


----------



## hazel22

-Go on a run during the day
-Get new phone
-Get skincare stuff from whole foods
-Do yoga at least twice
-Eat a lot of salad during the day
-Get dressed earlier in the day


----------



## CWe

Have no goals :/


----------



## slyfox

CWe said:


> Have no goals :/


Maybe try something simple to start out? like try to take up a new hobby or try to go out and do something an extra time a week.


----------



## CWe

slyfox said:


> Maybe try something simple to start out? like try to take up a new hobby or try to go out and do something an extra time a week.


Hard for me to get out of my house. Anxiety is pretty bad. Sucks


----------



## slyfox

CWe said:


> Hard for me to get out of my house. Anxiety is pretty bad. Sucks


Sorry, it's that bad. I'm probably not as bad, but I rarely go out unless it is to shop or go to an appointment. Hard to make suggestions, because I don't know you that well. All I can suggest is try to think of something you want and then start out with small easy to achieve goals related to it. I wish you luck 

I admit most of my goals are health and hobby related lately. I don't work much on my anxiety anymore

I noticed you have a dog. Not sure if you already do this, but maybe giving him short walks would help you to get out around people. Could start by just taking a short walk near your home when there aren't many people out like in the early morning.


----------



## CWe

slyfox said:


> Sorry, it's that bad. I'm probably not as bad, but I rarely go out unless it is to shop or go to an appointment. Hard to make suggestions, because I don't know you that well. All I can suggest is try to think of something you want and then start out with small easy to achieve goals related to it. I wish you luck
> 
> I admit most of my goals are health and hobby related lately. I don't work much on my anxiety anymore
> 
> I noticed you have a dog. Not sure if you already do this, but maybe giving him short walks would help you to get out around people. Could start by just taking a short walk near your home when there aren't many people out like in the early morning.


Thanks for the help!

I'll walk him around a bit


----------



## slyfox

To do 40+ hours of art or crafting practice and work. I also want to do at least some stone carving. I will also post at least one drawing by the end of the week from the list of drawing requests people made. Not sure I'll be satisfied with the drawings I'm working on, but I created the drawing request topic and should stick with it.

Update 5/25: Up to 13 hrs and 6 minutes. Making really good progress.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> To do 40+ hours of art or crafting practice and work. I also want to do at least some stone carving. I will also post at least one drawing by the end of the week from the list of drawing requests people made. Not sure I'll be satisfied with the drawings I'm working on, but I created the drawing request topic and should stick with it.


Only got about 15 hrs done  Did really great the first two days but got off track the third day and gave up. Just didn't feel in the mood the rest of the week. Did no stone carving and didn't post any of the drawing requests, although I did work on two of them.

Next week

21+ hours of art or crafting practice and work. I also want to do at least some stone carving. I will also post at least one drawing by the end of the week from the list of drawing requests people made. Also 7+ hours of cleaning up. Haven't really unpacked at all since the move to the new house.

Would aim for 40 hours of art practice but my mom is having surgery on Friday and it is probably going to be a crappy week in general.

Update 6/5/15

19 hrs 30 mins Art practice so far
14 mins Cleaning/organizing


----------



## jamaicamon

I'm traveling abroad soon, so I have a lot to take care of before I leave (e.g. changing phone plans, learning the language, packing up). I'm kind of slacking off but I hope to make progress within the week. I still have a bit of time left to prepare. In the meantime, I hope to keep in touch with my friends since I'm currently at home for the summer.


----------



## saya2077

Tuesday:
Go to the gym and write more of my story. Talk to someone about it, ask for feedback.
Wednesday:
Gym again, try to go out for a nice walk.
Thursday (dreading it):
Go out to a meal with my class. Be civil and try to avoid the ex-friend who **** on me. Maybe go see a move afterwards to keep my spirit high and somethig to look forward to (hopefully..)
Friday:
Gym. Pack to go home from uni. (nothing really that day)
Saturday:
Finish packing. Go home (yesssss ), try to speak to old friend back home...
Sunday:
Relax and write.

Pretty much: do exercise, relax, talk to new people, and concentrate on writing.


----------



## 8888

My goal this week is to figure out what to do this summer. I'm a college student and school is out. I need a med adjustment and doctor thinks I should find a group or something to go do during that time. Trying to find something.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

My main goal is to try getting out of the house more, so I'm going to do some shopping Friday.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next week
> 
> 21+ hours of art or crafting practice and work. I also want to do at least some stone carving. I will also post at least one drawing by the end of the week from the list of drawing requests people made. Also 7+ hours of cleaning up. Haven't really unpacked at all since the move to the new house.
> 
> Would aim for 40 hours of art practice but my mom is having surgery on Friday and it is probably going to be a crappy week in general.


*Did 21 hours and 44 mins of artwork and practice. 
*Did over 2 hours of stone carving. Worked on a small simple face in granite. The details are still faint so doubt I could take a good picture yet
*Posted a drawing that was requested
*Didn't do much cleaning. Only 14 mins

Next Week
*24.5 hours of art and art practice(3.5 hours on avg per day)
*Post another requested drawing
*Do more stone carving
*7 Hours cleaning, organizing, and yard work
*Find a new psychiatrist


----------



## crazaylulu

Goals for The remainder of this week/next week: -Finish that horrendous 20 page paper that I need to finish in order to graduate... I keep getting nightmares about it!




- Buy a journal and write down everything I'm thankful for, and social progress/weight loss progress, not to compare myself to other people but only compare myself to myself.. and only to look at the positives, how much good things I'm doing socially instead of looking at the mistakes I've made or stupid things I've said.


- Work out 1/2 an hour each day
-Practice talking with two new strangers


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next Week
> *24.5 hours of art and art practice(3.5 hours on avg per day)
> *Post another requested drawing
> *Do more stone carving
> *7 Hours cleaning, organizing, and yard work
> *Find a new psychiatrist


Only did a little over 15 hours of stone carving and drawing practice. Called a few times about psychiatrists, but still looking. I'll either have to wait awhile on an appointment or start with a therapist first.

Next week
*24.5 hours of art and art practice(3.5 hours on avg per day)
*Post another requested drawing
*3.5 hours house cleaning


----------



## slyfox

Pretty much already failed at my weekly goal.

I guess I'll try to just get 24.5 hours of productivity in general(cleaning, drawing, yard work, and plant growing(was thinking of try to sell some at a flea market later this year)


----------



## rosecolored

Finish volunteering for the month
Get out of the house
Exercise and take better care of myself
Call some family members
Meal plan and grocery shop
Clean
Study


----------



## KatieR

My goal this week is whenever I am out somewhere, to put myself around people that might draw attention to me. 

The other day I was with my mom and she asked if I wanted a hot dog at a hot dog stand, and I was too nervous to go order something because there was people around and I didn't want anyone to look at me or have any sort of attention on myself. 

I realized this as something I'd like to change, so the next time I'm going to really try to overcome it. It's a small step, but it's still a step


----------



## slyfox

Failed at this week

Today and next week

35 hours of working to improve my life and general productivity. Have been wanting to include selling house plants in my attempts to be self-employed so propagating plants that I intend to sell will be included. Other things included are yard work, cleaning the house, paying bills, making appointments, exercise, and art work and practice. Bills and making appointments are included because I've been struggling to get motivated to get that stuff done. I won't be including things like grocery shopping and going to doctors appointments since they take up so much time without me having to do anything extra.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

My goals for this week
Ask a girl to hang out. Get a feeling for what it's like to be one on one with the opposite sex. 

That's it. Simple goal in theory. Not so much in reality.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Failed at this week
> 
> Today and next week
> 
> 35 hours of working to improve my life and general productivity. Have been wanting to include selling house plants in my attempts to be self-employed so propagating plants that I intend to sell will be included. Other things included are yard work, cleaning the house, paying bills, making appointments, exercise, and art work and practice. Bills and making appointments are included because I've been struggling to get motivated to get that stuff done. I won't be including things like grocery shopping and going to doctors appointments since they take up so much time without me having to do anything extra.


Not going to make it this week

So far 12 hrs 13 mins of productivity. The planting stuff is at about the right level because I'm not sure if it has much potential for me selling wise. Should've done way more art practice, cleaning, and worked harder on bills, etc. Was a busy week with 5 medical related appointments I had to go to though 

2 hrs 46 minutes of walking
1 hr 17 minutes learning about plants
4 hrs 29 minutes plant care, etc
2 hrs 33 minutes drawing
19 minutes bills, making appointments, etc  (there is much more I should've done)
32 minutes yard work
17 minutes cleaning/organizing 

Next Week
Average 30 minutes a day of walking
14 or less sodas(7 or less caffeinated)
Aiming for 40 hours of productivity, but not sure I'll bother posting the results.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next Week
> Average 30 minutes a day of walking
> 14 or less sodas(7 or less caffeinated)
> Aiming for 40 hours of productivity, but not sure I'll bother posting the results.


Got 3 hrs and 47 mins of walking in so I achieved my walking goal. I did horrible on not drinking soda aside from going 28.5 hrs without soda once. Definitely didn't get in 40 hours of productivity.

Next week

Average 30 minutes a day or more of exercise
Average 30 minutes a day or more of cleaning/organizing
Average 30 minutes a day or more of art practice 
10 sodas or less

Update 7/9
Best not to discuss my soda intake 
3 hours and 1 minute exercise
11 minutes drawing


----------



## Kevin001

Workout more and eat healthier.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next week
> 
> Average 30 minutes a day or more of exercise
> Average 30 minutes a day or more of cleaning/organizing
> Average 30 minutes a day or more of art practice
> 10 sodas or less


3 hrs 43 min exercise (averaged about 32 minutes per day)
Hardly got any cleaning or art time in
Started out good on the sodas but ended up going way over

Next week

Average 30 minutes a day or more of exercise
Average 30 minutes a day or more of cleaning/organizing
Average 30 minutes a day or more of art practice 
Get 40+ hours of productivity in. Basically anything I should be working on or that I feel might benefit me
14 sodas or less

Hoping to do more this week including exercise. These are just the bare minimums I'm aiming for


----------



## Subatomic

Cut back on smoking cigs, be more active, reduce electronic usage, be more active, convince my manager to give me more hours.(I don't like sitting at my house all day doing nothing getting more hours per week would allow me to do something productive and get me out of the house.)


----------



## cuppy

I want to try exercising a little bit everyday.


----------



## iCod

This week: Try as hard as possible not to kill myself
Week after: Do the same exact thing stated above.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## SilkyJay

iCod said:


> This week: Try as hard as possible not to kill myself
> Week after: Do the same exact thing stated above.
> 
> Rinse and repeat.


Icod I have faith in you. Don't give in buddyguy. You're still so young, in my heart of hearts know that you will be successful in life. Mark my words.

This week: I'm going to try to workout a little, maybe 2 to 3 times given how sore I get. Since I've been kind of on my own I go play soccer by my self at the local park. It helps clear my head and I can take out my frustration on the goal. There's just something about getting out and getting a good sweat in, getting the heart rate up (in a good way) and well I probably could use the vit D as well.


----------



## ShadowUser18

Run 21 miles 
Have fun meeting up with people


----------



## wxfdswxc2

Scare the living **** out of myself.

So far, I've done an excellent job. I'm starting to love it.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next week
> 
> Average 30 minutes a day or more of exercise
> Average 30 minutes a day or more of cleaning/organizing
> Average 30 minutes a day or more of art practice
> Get 40+ hours of productivity in. Basically anything I should be working on or that I feel might benefit me
> 14 sodas or less
> 
> Hoping to do more this week including exercise. These are just the bare minimums I'm aiming for


Failed on all of these

Did around 2 hours of exercise or less

Next week

3.5 hours exercise
14 hours chores(yard work, paying bills, cleaning)
21 hours adding content/building a site I'm working on
Some art practice other than graphics on the site
Drink 14 sodas or less


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next week
> 
> 3.5 hours exercise
> 14 hours chores(yard work, paying bills, cleaning)
> 21 hours adding content/building a site I'm working on
> Some art practice other than graphics on the site
> Drink 14 sodas or less


Kind of just abandoned everything and made a bunch of youtube videos. At least I got exercise walking around in the woods filming and faced my fear some of talking on camera. I avoided being in the videos though other than talking.

This week

I neglected a lot last week, so I guess

3.5 hours exercise
14 hours chores(yard work, paying bills, cleaning)


----------



## IMSAI 8080

My goals for Friday Saturday and Sunday.

Practice my guitar.
Read my upgrading repairing computers book. 
Read my programming book.
Go for a walk on Saturday only if it's not 90 to 100 degrees outside.
Talk to a woman I met on my last walk. Hopefully she is working Saturday. 
Wash a load or two of laundry.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> This week
> 
> I neglected a lot last week, so I guess
> 
> 3.5 hours exercise
> 14 hours chores(yard work, paying bills, cleaning)


Got in 9 hrs 22 mins of yard work, important calls, paying bills, cleaning my car, cleaning my house etc. House still needs a ton of work. We really should've sold a bunch of stuff before we moved but we didn't have time. Might clean some more after I eat

Next week

*14+ hours of chores again. Hopefully I can make the house less embarrassing so we can get some repairs done
*Return all the pop cans that have been accumulating. Have tons I need to sort based on which store they came from and I'm also ocd about collecting the tabs potentially for crafts


----------



## chinaski

Next week (August 3-9)
-lose ~2 1/2 pounds
-list stuff on ebay
-clean my room


----------



## IMSAI 8080

IMSAI 8080 said:


> My goals for Friday Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Practice my guitar.
> Read my upgrading repairing computers book.
> Read my programming book.
> Go for a walk on Saturday only if it's not 90 to 100 degrees outside.
> Talk to a woman I met on my last walk. Hopefully she is working Saturday.
> Wash a load or two of laundry.


FAIL! I only completed the walk...I suppose that's something.


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Next week (August 3-9)
> -lose ~2 1/2 pounds *- lost 3 pounds*
> -list stuff on ebay - *listed some stuff on Monday but that's it. *
> -clean my room - *no*


This Week (August 10-16)
-lose 2 1/2 pounds
-jog everyday (already missed Monday)
-workout
-list stuff on ebay
-work on girlfriend's birthday gift
-Start studying Japanese again
-upload some youtube videos
-finish house work and clean room


----------



## Kevin001

Try not to self-harm.


----------



## drumcrush

my goal this week is to get through new student orientation :/


----------



## slyfox

14 hours of cleaning/yard work


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> This Week (August 10-16)
> -lose 2 1/2 pounds *- No, I weigh the same as last week. I've been eating fast food the past few days, so I'm surprised I didn't gain anything. *
> -jog everyday (already missed Monday) *- No. Only jogged one day.*
> -workout *- Yes, but I missed 2 days*
> -list stuff on ebay *- Yes*
> -work on girlfriend's birthday gift *- No*
> -Start studying Japanese again *- No*
> -upload some youtube videos *- Just one*
> -finish house work and clean room *- Finished house work, but didn't clean room*


This Week (August 17-23)
-lose 2 1/2 lbs
-jog every day
-workout
-work on girlfriend's birthday gift
-maybe some other ****


----------



## ikrisskross

My birthday is tomorrow so my goal is to get off work, go out somewhere and hopefully have a conversation with at least 1 person.


----------



## Kevin001

Eat less, exercise, and continue to lose weight.


----------



## Fangirl96

I've never really done proper goals before, but i've decided that that's probably what i need to do right now to get anything done. I can't continue to be miserable and just complain. I NEED to start doing things. Small baby steps. 
Sooo, i have 3 goals for next week. 
- Go to the shop tomorrow because i haven't left the house in over a week. 
- Stop being paranoid and just get on that frickin bus to our nearby town. I need to stop being paranoid about getting lost, and just do it. And i refuse to let my mum's paranoia about it get to me.
- I'm gonna start reading about driving. I'm not gonna get a driving licence this year because i don't want to do that sh*t during winter. I will wait until spring next year. BUT since i know pretty much zero about driving (my parents never had cars), i figure it's good to start early to get those facts stuck in my head. I can't afford to waste 2000 bucks on it and end up failing.

we'll see how it goes...i always fail my promises.


----------



## naptime

My goals this week are :

- Ride my bike outdoors or indoors 5 times
- Run at least 3 times
- Pump that iron 3 times
- Remove my name from the patience list at my doctors so I can find a new one.
- Cut my moms lawn (this just sucks cause I cut grass all day for work)


----------



## Kevin001

~ Schedule my apt. with my psychiatrist
~ Limit my self-harming
~ Continue to lose weight


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe

(1) Start the semester out strong by getting on top of all my reading and assignments.
(2) Connect with two new people.
(3) Spend quality time with one of those people.


----------



## Fangirl96

Fangirl96 said:


> I've never really done proper goals before, but i've decided that that's probably what i need to do right now to get anything done. I can't continue to be miserable and just complain. I NEED to start doing things. Small baby steps.
> Sooo, i have 3 goals for next week.
> - Go to the shop tomorrow because i haven't left the house in over a week.
> - Stop being paranoid and just get on that frickin bus to our nearby town. I need to stop being paranoid about getting lost, and just do it. And i refuse to let my mum's paranoia about it get to me.
> - I'm gonna start reading about driving. I'm not gonna get a driving licence this year because i don't want to do that sh*t during winter. I will wait until spring next year. BUT since i know pretty much zero about driving (my parents never had cars), i figure it's good to start early to get those facts stuck in my head. I can't afford to waste 2000 bucks on it and end up failing.
> 
> we'll see how it goes...i always fail my promises.


Well that was a bit of a fail. But i managed to leave the house twice actually. In my defense, i was busy doing important things indoors that needed to be done. So i'm still quite proud of myself.

This week then. 
- leave the house on friday. 
- sort out my room.
- google some important bank stuff that i need to sort out next week.


----------



## Kevin001

~ get back my tests results
~ continue to lose weight
~ find a new psychiatrist/psychologist
~ disability?
~ try not to get involuntarily committed


----------



## mrazme

My Goals for this week is to Go to bed earlier, and sleep without music or any distractions.
Wake up earlier so as to have more time for myself to exercise, read and meditate also not
have to rush to get to work.
Eat less sugary stuff. Say hello to strangers.

And to really exercise at least 3 times and meditate the other days.


----------



## slyfox

For this week just to see how much productivity I can get done. I'm probably not counting doctor appointments and grocery shopping


----------



## Kevin001

~ continue to lose weight
~ get back test results
~ try not to self harm


----------



## momentsoflucidity

1. Get to school on time every day. Try not to let the fear of having to be waiting for the doors to open and feeling obligated to interact with people stop me from doing this. (Especially because having everyone stare at me as I walk in late is just as bad or worse).
2. Don't let the dishes pile up to the point where it's overwhelming and continue cleaning my apartment so it no longer looks like I'm still moving in.
3. Distract myself with things other than my phone or computer. If I must, try to go on here so that at least my time is productive. Try to avoid facebook almost entirely.

Good luck to me


----------



## calichick

I started a goal journal today and I'm going to keep track and set my goals at the beginning of each month, something like under 10 things, ongoing or short-term to work towards who I want to be or what I want to do.

It feels good to be able to have something to accomplish outside of work. I'm thinking outside of the box.

My October goals:

Start volunteering 
Sign up for yoga classes
Start going to the library
Get my hair done this month
Help someone with getting a job
Continue to eat healthy


----------



## ibelieve73

My goals this week:
*Follow through on my appointments
*Call someone on the phone I haven't talked to in awhile
*Keep eating healthy!! And no sugar


----------



## Kevin001

~ Continue to lose weight
~ Journal more
~ Stay hopeful


----------



## slyfox

21 hours of productivity


----------



## MCHB

One more week of welding in the course I'm taking. Last week, I had guys in my class coming up to me to give them torch cutting pointers as well as them asking for my opinion on oxy-fuel welds. It's awesome to see how fast some can catch onto it, or how excited they are when they do a good weld! 

I guess my goal for this week is to continue being positive, providing pointers when asked and helping others out when I can.


----------



## dune87

Finish the practical part of my dissertation, so that the next week I can clean up the text and write some more.

Also eat better (starting from tomorrow I guess). I got a bit out of track last week.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

It's not much but a couple weeks ago I decided to write and/or draw something at least once a week and so far I've kept to it.


----------



## CookieCrumble

My weekly (well for the upcoming weeks) eat more healthy and less junk. I've noticed my eating habits have gotten worse


----------



## ibelieve73

calichick said:


> I started a goal journal today and I'm going to keep track and set my goals at the beginning of each month, something like under 10 things, ongoing or short-term to work towards who I want to be or what I want to do.
> 
> It feels good to be able to have something to accomplish outside of work. I'm thinking outside of the box.
> 
> My October goals:


That is such a good idea....I think I'm going to try that. A goal journal  Thanks for the inspiration <3

My goals this week:
~ start my exercise routine again at the gym
~ eat more vegetables, more than a couple a day
~ drink 70oz+ water a day

I feel better when I do these things but I've been having trouble sticking to it lately.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 21 hours of productivity


Not even close. When things started out bad I decided to just average an hour a day. I came close to that goal with 6 hrs and 35 mins total

This week I'll set my goal at 7 hrs of doing things to improve my life. I'm hoping for more though


----------



## JDsays

I want to get a solid week's worth of gym training. I want to to be back in running shape enough to run a half marathon. I've been saying I'll do a half marathon forever, but haven't actually done one yet. 

Also, I want to finish most if not all of my To-Do list that isn't immediately important.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Continue to lose weight (almost there)
~ Get my haircut
~ Exercise regularly 
~ Try not to worry/stress so much


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Write this paper

Take this quiz ..

All due Friday. :$


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> This week I'll set my goal at 7 hrs of doing things to improve my life. I'm hoping for more though


Did 10 hours and 28 minutes of walking, cleaning, going to therapy, and other stuff

New week I'll aim for 10 hours and 30 minutes or more


----------



## uziq

Workout 4 times.
Keep my cool if I wake up again with SVT.
No benzo abuse - continue my taper as planned.
Do lots of work to pay for these mounting doctor bills.
Do lots of work so I can pay for the rest of my school.
Stay positive.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Did 10 hours and 28 minutes of walking, cleaning, going to therapy, and other stuff
> 
> New week I'll aim for 10 hours and 30 minutes or more


Came close but at the end of the week I got off track.

Feeling sick this week, but I'll try the same goal of 10 hours and 30 minutes or more of working to improve my life.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Came close but at the end of the week I got off track.
> 
> Feeling sick this week, but I'll try the same goal of 10 hours and 30 minutes or more of working to improve my life.


Still feeling sick. Ended up getting off track.

Next week I'm aiming for at least 10 hours and 30 minutes of work improving my life again, but I'm planning to do a lot more. To make it easier on myself because I'm sick and so I don't waste the last two days of this week, I'll let myself start two days early.

Edit - Forgot I'm also going to try to keep within a food budget of $50. Not sure if that is a good amount but I shouldn't have an excuse for failure this week because I have a lot of food that still needs to be cleared out of the cupboards.


----------



## meepie

Record business profits and make a spreadsheet. Research healthcare.gov
Pay off medical bills long due
Get all paper work for taxes ready and find an accountant specialized in self employment taxes and deductions.


----------



## longtimenolove

*Weekly goals:*


Catch up on my classes so I don't fail!
Stop making excuses and get **** done!
I meet with a therapist on Wednesday, it will be my first therapy session in years!
Try to stay positive for an entire week!


----------



## Kevin001

~ find some productive things to do
~ eat better
~ try not to self harm


----------



## surviving

I was wondering if you guys had any advice of how to stay on track? I get into the habit of making long list (i love making list) but i don't usually flow through. It's a problem I've been having and kind of the reason I stopped making list. But I want to get back into the habit and actually do something productive with my life via list related with being able to followthrough with the things on that list.


----------



## slyfox

surviving said:


> I was wondering if you guys had any advice of how to stay on track? I get into the habit of making long list (i love making list) but i don't usually flow through. It's a problem I've been having and kind of the reason I stopped making list. But I want to get back into the habit and actually do something productive with my life via list related with being able to followthrough with the things on that list.


I get off track really easily too. I find it goes better if I try to get as much as I can get done at the beginning of the week(or whatever time period). If I start out ahead I feel more confident I'll succeed. I know if I get off to a bad start I'll often give up even if I have plenty of time left to get caught up.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Still feeling sick. Ended up getting off track.
> 
> Next week I'm aiming for at least 10 hours and 30 minutes of work improving my life again, but I'm planning to do a lot more. To make it easier on myself because I'm sick and so I don't waste the last two days of this week, I'll let myself start two days early.
> 
> Edit - Forgot I'm also going to try to keep within a food budget of $50. Not sure if that is a good amount but I shouldn't have an excuse for failure this week because I have a lot of food that still needs to be cleared out of the cupboards.


Gave up early on

Did ok with the food budget. This week I think I'm upping it to $60 a week. If that becomes too easy I'll lower it again


----------



## neckbeard

- Make some friends here on SAS.


----------



## newbornmind

Start running again, 20 mins minimum 5-7 days per week.

Ideally I'll be running 45 mins x sessions 6 days a week, but it might take a while to build to that


----------



## VeryVeryTired

surviving said:


> I was wondering if you guys had any advice of how to stay on track? I get into the habit of making long list (i love making list) but i don't usually flow through. It's a problem I've been having and kind of the reason I stopped making list. But I want to get back into the habit and actually do something productive with my life via list related with being able to followthrough with the things on that list.


I'm a list maker too and I have a difficult time sticking to it so I'm really looking forward to seeing replies to this. I have noticed that when I have someone else to hold me accountable I tend to do a little better. Thing is, I try to keep from having people hold me accountable because I don't like feeling as if someone is overseeing my actions. lol It's so complicated. I guess I have a little problem with authority and being told what to do... even if I'm the one telling myself to do it. Heh, I'm crazy. =)


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get a haircut
~ Workout more
~ Go to group session
~ Try to stay positive


----------



## Moxi

1) Move without going crazy.

2) Call back about my interview without going crazy.


----------



## slyfox

This week

40 hours of productivity


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> This week
> 
> 40 hours of productivity


Started out the week great doing 6 hours a day, but went downhill for the rest of the week. Probably got in at least 20 hours. Not going to bother counting.

Next week

40+ hours of productivity. Going to work really hard not to fail

Editing: Getting off to a bad start, so I'll change it to 20+ hours. Maybe I'll still get 40 in though


----------



## Cherrycarmine

I want to try drawing two things next week.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next week
> 
> 40+ hours of productivity. Going to work really hard not to fail
> 
> Editing: Getting off to a bad start, so I'll change it to 20+ hours. Maybe I'll still get 40 in though


Got off track as usual

Next week I'll try for 30+ hours of productivity


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ Order book
~ Exercise more
~ Haircut


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Cherrycarmine said:


> I want to try drawing two things next week.


I only drew one picture last week. Maybe I'll try again this week.


----------



## Owlbear

Go to the doctor and not have a panic attack during it

That would be good.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Cherrycarmine said:


> I only drew one picture last week. Maybe I'll try again this week.


Managed to do it last week. Though for now I might just stick to drawing one thing.


----------



## gumball

Hopefully keep practicing my social skills outside and keeping positive >_<


----------



## cnate

drink lots of alcohol

enjoy life a best i can stress free

it gets hard when your sober and it feels like people hate you. feelings of persecution and shakes


----------



## Kevin001

~ to have a good session with my new psychiatrist
~ figure out what the hell I'm going to do about my financial situation
~ try to exercise daily
~ continue to journal and work in my self-help book


----------



## theshyone92

I start school next week. My goal for this week is to meet someone new in each of my classes and engage in small talk with them. I'm going to try and ask them questions about themselves and focus on listening rather than talking.


----------



## someone123

I signed up for a support group.  I'm not sure when they'll call me, but just agreeing to it was quite a step for me.

I'll also be practicing this things; http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ty-useful-tracks-subliminal-messages-1712329/

I really want you guys to read this, because I have a link to a very useful track and some subminal music that actually helps with self confidence and SAD. All of teh things I listed have been proven to have an effect for at least few people.


----------



## slyfox

At least 7 hours of productivity this week(chores, exercise, working on art, etc)


----------



## P1e2

1. Make phone calls to get window and bedroom floors measured for blinds and carpeting (this is mundane, but must be done).
2. Walk my dog daily (do this anyway except maybe not on Saturday and/or Sunday).
3. Do core/strength training at least 2X/week (sometimes do this 1X/week).
4. Socialize at a meetup at least once per week (sometimes this doesn't happen, but try).
5. Decrease or avoid thinking about past mistakes/regrets (this happens almost daily).
6. Play piano 1-2x/week (need to set my piano up).


----------



## flyingMint

Ace both my Logic test and quiz. 
Make a friend somehow. 
Start working on my unfinished novel draft again. 
Attempt to exercise.


----------



## CosmicLow

Apply for a job with in 4 days.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> At least 7 hours of productivity this week(chores, exercise, working on art, etc)


Did a little over 6 hours worth. Could've forced myself to get the final hour in, but slept instead. Have been sleeping a ton lately.

Despite this, I'm bumping the goal up to 10 and half hours of productivity for this week. Really there shouldn't be an excuse to not be able to do one and a half hours a day.


----------



## RoyalRomeo

I really want to focus on slowly improving my social skills, which are pretty much nonexistent right now. I want to start with improving my eye contact through the staircase method I saw in a well-put-together guide on here by a member named Phildom. Starting tomorrow I will follow that guide to the best of my ability! ^_^


Brighter days, here I come!


----------



## Kevin001

Finally post a pic of my face on here. I'm so fugly but it would be great exposure for me. Will I actually do this? I hope so.


----------



## HenDoggy

have to paint 400 sqft space including ceiling,walls and doors  i can't put this off anymore...


----------



## MCHB

Bike, send out more resumes, go to the tack store to get some leather at some point to replace the worn out bib on my fencing helmet and try to get together with a few of the guys to practice on Sunday (I'm so out of practice)! Speaking of which, I should message them to coordinate, lol.


----------



## slyfox

This week

*3.5 hrs minimum of cleaning or working on being self-employed. Hoping for way more time, but this week is going to really suck so doubt it will happen.
*3.5 hours of walking or other exercise
*Overall eating healthier 
*No fast food or carryout until maybe Saturday(is going to be a crappy day)


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> This week
> 
> *3.5 hrs minimum of cleaning or working on being self-employed. Hoping for way more time, but this week is going to really suck so doubt it will happen.
> 
> *Only did about a half an hour*
> 
> *3.5 hours of walking or other exercise
> 
> *Walked about 3 hours total. Could of made the goal if had pushed myself more.*
> 
> *Overall eating healthier
> *
> Aside from trying some avocado toast and eating some celery, ate very unhealthily*
> 
> *No fast food or carryout until maybe Saturday(is going to be a crappy day)
> 
> *Broke this goal a bunch*


I'll just repeat the same goals for this week


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> This week
> 
> *3.5 hrs minimum of cleaning or working on being self-employed.
> 
> *Did only an hour*
> 
> *3.5 hours of walking or other exercise
> 
> *Did about an hour*
> 
> *Overall eating healthier
> 
> *No*
> 
> *No fast food or carryout until maybe Saturday
> 
> *Failed*


This week

*3.5 hrs minimum of cleaning or working on being self-employed. 
*3.5 hours of walking or other exercise
*Overall eating healthier
*Each day brush my teeth 3 times


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> This week
> 
> *3.5 hrs minimum of cleaning or working on being self-employed.
> *
> Did 3 hrs and 37 min of cleaning*
> 
> *3.5 hours of walking or other exercise
> 
> *Did about 2 hrs of walking. Have been having knee problems, so don't really want to overdue it anyway.*
> 
> *Overall eating healthier
> 
> *Failed this one *
> 
> *Each day brush my teeth 3 times
> 
> *Achieved this one. Sucks that my teeth are already in pretty bad shape.*


Did pretty good this week


----------



## thetown

I need to study more and do less youtubing


----------



## Cascades

Weekly goals 

Hmm

- Research further passive income projects
- Book an appointment with mortgage broker
- Major house clean up before I go away
- Start a new book
- Write a decent and somewhat achievable bucket list


----------



## 8888

Lose a pound
List more items on Ebay


----------



## Arbre

[spoiler=spoiler]







[/spoiler]
Got back into practicing French. I want to keep it up.


----------



## Arbre

[spoiler=spoiler]







[/spoiler]
I did it.


----------



## chinaski

-study for drivers license
-try to get more driving practice at work
-apply for license and take written test


----------



## TheWorrier

1. Design Qs- Section 2
2. get viz done
3. Apply for the position at the college
4. Get T printed + conferral done
5. Write back to friends
6. Meet with P.French
7. Gathering with friends


----------



## Rainyfall

I'm making a goal to get out and start driving again within this next week, it's been 4 years since I've driven a car.


----------



## TheWorrier

Good luck with driving Rainyfall. Let us know how it went.



Rainyfall said:


> I'm making a goal to get out and start driving again within this next week, it's been 4 years since I've driven a car.


----------



## TheWorrier

I worked really hard last week and had a lot of fun this weekend.
This week I need to

1. Follow up and get viz done (mak sure it is lodged by Friday)
2. Apply for the position at the college (Tuesday)
3. Follow up the conferral (Make sure it's done by the end of this week)
4. Write back to friends (Monday, Tuesday)
5. Learn about a) assess b)P c)tax



TheWorrier said:


> Done 1. Design Qs- Section 2
> 2. get viz done
> 3. Apply for the position at the college
> Done 4. Get T printed + conferral done
> 5. Write back to friends
> Done 6. Meet with P.French
> Done 7. Gathering with friends


----------



## thetown

- Need to finish studying algorithms book before this month is over
- Work problems online on leetcode
- Work on side project
- Polish my resume
- Apply for summer internship before October
- Prep for interviews


----------



## TheWorrier

Last week, I finished a lot of paper works and had fun at the weekend. So that's good.

Done 1. Write back to friends (Tuesday)
ok 2. Apply for the position at the college (Wed)
ok 3. tax (Thursday)

rest:
1. Lan
2. Assess 
3. P



TheWorrier said:


> I worked really hard last week and had a lot of fun this weekend.
> This week I need to
> 
> D 1. Follow up and get viz done (mak sure it is lodged by Friday)
> N 2. Apply for the position at the college (Tuesday)
> ok 3. Follow up the conferral (Make sure it's done by the end of this week)
> ok 4. Write back to friends (Monday, Tuesday)
> N 5. Learn about a) assess b)P c)tax


----------



## SFC01

This week - 

Complete this weeks mindfulness routine
Learn CPR and first aid
Learn to cook two healthy meals
Complete 3 HIT cardio work outs


----------



## TheWorrier

Last week was alright and I had a lot of fun on the weekend. This week focus is just on *****WRITING******

rest:
0. tax, bank 
1. Lan
2. Assess 
3. P


----------



## slyfox

9/18 nothing

9/19 *Do as much as I can
*Visit Dad

9/20 nothing

9/21 *Do as much as I can
*Visit Dad

9/22 nothing

9/23 *Do as much as I can
*Visit Dad

9/24 Nothing

Since this week started out bad, I'm going to try a new approach. I'm going to see how it goes working hard every other day and taking a break for the other days. I was going to put specific goals on each of the working days but it still looked intimidating, so I think I'll just see how much I can get done without planning. I might do some things on the break days, but I'll try to remind myself they are guilt free days as long as I work hard on the other days.


----------



## AllTheSame

Mon - Wed I'm out of town at work with my boss

Thu - back home, working my reg stores again

Fri - probably doing a half day at work as usual and then picking my kids up for my weekend visit

It really shouldn't be a very stressful week. Just have to keep my eye on the prize, which is next weekend....I'm looking forward to a weekend with my kids, I miss them (even though I saw them today lol).


----------



## Crisigv

My one goal this week: don't die


----------



## AllTheSame

@Crisigv I really wish you wouldn't think like that. Though I understand that feeling, all too well. (((hugs))) to you. You know, you can set small goals, they don't have to be earth-shattering, life-changing events  (I know you know realize this, I'm just....trying to offer advice I guess, and half the time I get bit for doing that on this forum lol).


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> @Crisigv I really wish you wouldn't think like that. Though I understand that feeling, all too well. (((hugs))) to you. You know, you can set small goals, they don't have to be earth-shattering, life-changing events  (I know you know realize this, I'm just....trying to offer advice I guess, and half the time I get bit for doing that on this forum lol).


Right now, I am just cruising through life on auto-pilot. I don't have the energy to better my life. But this week is going to be a busy one, so hopefully I make it through.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> Right now, I am just cruising through life on auto-pilot. I don't have the energy to better my life. But this week is going to be a busy one, so hopefully I make it through.


I understand, totally. Hope your week goes well. (you'll make it through).


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> I understand, totally. Hope your week goes well. (you'll make it through).


Thanks


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

You can do it. 

I know you can.  

That's the spirit.


----------



## capabaro2511

Go to school all 5 Days....

Odesláno z mého HUAWEI G6-L11 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Abhorsen

Here we go:

- refrain from eating chocolate
- draw every day
- exercise at least 3 times
- go to a burger festival and socialize
- open a new bank account
- make up at least a half of my Inktober to-draw-list


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 9/18 nothing
> 
> 9/19 *Do as much as I can
> *Visit Dad
> 
> 9/20 nothing
> 
> 9/21 *Do as much as I can
> *Visit Dad
> 
> 9/22 nothing
> 
> 9/23 *Do as much as I can
> *Visit Dad
> 
> 9/24 Nothing


Only did a couple hours total of productivity on my scheduled productivity days  Will try things a little different next week. Might switch the days around if I'm feeling more productive on the days that are supposed to be only 30 minutes. On the days I'm supposed to do as much as I can I will also schedule a time for work to see if that helps at all

Next week

9/25
Work on things as much as I can. Required productive time 6pm-7pm(9pm-10pm if something interferes)
9/26
Work for 30 minutes and then relax guilt free
9/27
Work on things as much as I can. Required productive time 6pm-7pm(9pm-10pm if something interferes)
9/28
Work for 30 minutes and then relax guilt free
9/29
Work on things as much as I can. Required productive time 6pm-7pm(9pm-10pm if something interferes)
9/30
Work for 30 minutes and then relax guilt free
10/1
Work on things as much as I can. Required productive time 6pm-7pm(9pm-10pm if something interferes)


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Only did a couple hours total of productivity on my scheduled productivity days  Will try things a little different next week. Might switch the days around if I'm feeling more productive on the days that are supposed to be only 30 minutes. On the days I'm supposed to do as much as I can I will also schedule a time for work to see if that helps at all
> 
> Next week
> 
> 9/25
> Work on things as much as I can. Required productive time 6pm-7pm(9pm-10pm if something interferes)
> 9/26
> Work for 30 minutes and then relax guilt free
> 9/27
> Work on things as much as I can. Required productive time 6pm-7pm(9pm-10pm if something interferes)
> 9/28
> Work for 30 minutes and then relax guilt free
> 9/29
> Work on things as much as I can. Required productive time 6pm-7pm(9pm-10pm if something interferes)
> 9/30
> Work for 30 minutes and then relax guilt free
> 10/1
> Work on things as much as I can. Required productive time 6pm-7pm(9pm-10pm if something interferes)


Didn't follow this schedule at all. Worked on things for the first 4 days of week for about an hour and a half each day. The first two days I worked during the set time of 6-7pm, but didn't bother after that because my sleeping schedule is all over the place. Last few days I relaxed, but didn't get in the minimum of 30 minutes a day of working on things. Overall thought I did ok, or at least I got more done than usual in a week.

Next week
4 days of at least 2 hrs productivity each. 
In addition average 20 minutes a day of exercise.
Brush teeth 3 times a day.
Can relax guilt free on the other 3 days.

To do list
-Purchase sealer for porches
-If weather is good enough seal at least one porch
-Call to try to find a new dentist
-Pay bills

Might be more. I'll add to the list if I think of anything.


----------



## CaseyB

1. Get a Dr.s Appointment (need refills on my meds but am terrified of going to the DR. so this one is hard for me)

2. Go outside and get some exercise (not to hard I just got to motivate myself do it)

3. Go to town (I try to make myself do this at least once a week so I'm not a complete shut in...)


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Didn't follow this schedule at all. Worked on things for the first 4 days of week for about an hour and a half each day. The first two days I worked during the set time of 6-7pm, but didn't bother after that because my sleeping schedule is all over the place. Last few days I relaxed, but didn't get in the minimum of 30 minutes a day of working on things. Overall thought I did ok, or at least I got more done than usual in a week.
> 
> Next week
> 4 days of at least 2 hrs productivity each.
> In addition average 20 minutes a day of exercise.
> Brush teeth 3 times a day.
> Can relax guilt free on the other 3 days.
> 
> To do list
> -Purchase sealer for porches
> -If weather is good enough seal at least one porch
> -Call to try to find a new dentist
> -Pay bills
> 
> Might be more. I'll add to the list if I think of anything.


Purchased the sealer
Didn't work on the porch
Called a dentist I wanted to try but they were closed on Friday
Paid most of the bills

Didn't get even close to the amount of exercise I was supposed to get in.
Got close to 8 total hours of productivity in.
Most days brushed my teeth at least twice.

Not sure if I'm setting a goal for this week. Starting the week out with knee problems. Guess I'll aim for at least 4 total hours of productivity, because not sure how much I'll be able to do.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Upcoming week :

- Go to an observatory downtown.
- Go see the Blair Witch remake film alone.
- Go to a Scandinavian Art Museum.
- Try a new french cafe near me.
- Pick up lunch alone at the store. (I believe I have spikes in my anxiety during certain seasons. During the summer I often have heightened anxiety that stems from my environment (more social activities around me, wearing less clothing and inevitably dealing with sexual harassment.) This past summer I dealt with more people at the (new) store and rude persons were overwhelmingly abundant. Dealing with them, trying to get my food and retaining my composure was indeed difficult. I know it's the fall now but I still harbor lingering anxiety from a string of anxiety provoking events.
- Schedule a visit to a Haunted Prison.
- Get on the bus to visit my orthodontist. (It'll be a long ride and the bus will have to venture onto the highway, which as of late has made me incredibly anxious. I have this small fear of the bus driving off into the surrounding lake. Although I'm conciously aware that the bus drivers have adequate training for the job, I fear a disastrous slip up.)


----------



## TheWorrier

I was off for a few weeks. Back on track:


////////////////////////
1. Insurance
2. Vetas
3. Lang
4. Bank


----------



## TheWorrier

1. Insurance
2. B's Bday
3. Lang
4. Bank


----------



## Smallfry

1. Get a flu jab
2. Get hair cut
3. Buy coach tickets 
4. Pay off Barclaycard


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Not sure if I'm setting a goal for this week. Starting the week out with knee problems. Guess I'll aim for at least 4 total hours of productivity, because not sure how much I'll be able to do.


Got in 7 hrs and 59 minutes of productivity last week. Things like working on the porches, helping my dad with his eve troughs, animal care, drawing practice, etc.

I'll aim for at least 5 hours this week


----------



## ShadowOne

I want to get myself to go to a movie alone. Need to get over that fear


----------



## TheWorrier

Done 1. Insurance
Don 2. Asse (Tues)


Done 3. Lang (Every day)
? 4. B's Bday (x3) 
? 5. Job app
? 6. Paper


----------



## anxious87

organize my thoughts and prioritize


----------



## alwaysworthy

exercise daily, eat healthier, reach my final weight loss goal, walk around more


----------



## TheWorrier

I'm having so much fun recently. Less focus on my career and so on. I see friends, do activities, dine out, date, dance, watch movie, ... It makes me happy but not less stressed. Gotta focus now!

Things to do:

1. Pay to Marc
2. B's gift
3. marking
4. paper

I know there are some extra tasks just popped out. And it is unfair. But I'll go them. Arthur distracted me as well but that's alright. I'do what need to do.


----------



## alwaysworthy

keep exercising and reading books, go out more and practice (struggle is real)


----------



## TheWorrier

Done 1. Pay to Marc
Done 2. B's gift
3. insurance
4. paper
5. Contact AMS for award
6. Job App
7. Contact friends


----------



## Riff Raff

I am currently on a job search.. so one of my weekly goals is to keep in touch with the agency that is helping me find a job and follow any steps they need me to take

also daily exercise > I ride my bike, I do a lot of push ups and other exercises daily > so keeping up with that is part of my regular routine

reading as much as I can and keeping up with current events 

Also keeping my eye out for deals on cars in my area... because soon I will be buy a car


----------



## Riff Raff

Part of my weekly goal is to exercise as much as I can daily 

Also there is a lady that I have met at the beach a few times.. my goals is the next time I see her < I want to give her my phone number and ask her if she wants to get together sometime

Also my weekly goal is to eat healthy and take care of myself

I also try to keep in touch with friends via phone and email


----------



## MCHB

-Get back into project mode. I have...five helmets to modify? Four for fencing use (only three on hand at the moment; fourth is en route) and one for youth combat 
-Need to hit up MEC for some new bike tubes
-Continue sending out CV & Resume's (ugh...)


----------



## C h e r i e

I am making attempts at meeting people and making friends. I recently joined a hiking group, but haven't made it to a hike, as of yet. My goal for this week is to go on a hike or two with the group.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams

Go back to doing yoga regularly. Only did it once last week.


----------



## PepeSylvia

- apply to 20 jobs in one week
- exercise three out of seven days
- register to become an Uber driver

Deadline: December 21


----------



## darknightt

Clean room (box and file hoardes of papers)
Work on getting portfolio links live
Get car completely fixed from accident so can start Ubering
Apply for craigslist gigs weekdays
Atleast start programming personal computer projects

Program basic hygiene (looking funktastic lately), morning bike and exercise


----------



## TheWorrier

*During the holidays (Now - Mon 2 Jan)*
1. Papers (quarter)
2. Job Apps (At least 2)
3. Contact friends

*After Holidays (Tues 3 Jan - ...)*
Done 1. Cash the award bill (Jan 3)
2. P_R
Done 3. rent
Done4. Insurance (wait for the notice and then forward it) : mid Jan


----------



## 8888

Figure out what to do with all the stuff in the storage room
Play my new exercise game


----------



## TheWorrier

1. Check the Insurance
Done 2. Renew the membership
Done 3. P_R
Done 4. Tickets to Cinema 

*******************
- Job Apps
- Contact friends
- Paper


----------



## SplendidBob

Start up my regular daily meditation practice again after my troubles over christmas
Keep the calorie average sub 2000
Add a variation to my exposure exercises
No booze or recreational substances


----------



## AppleScrubs

Going back to college on Monday.

I want to meet people in my new classes and start getting better at socializing with my current friends. Things like becoming more mindful and paying attention to everything they say, and not being afraid to talk more and express my thoughts and needs.

Also want to keep up my daily meditation and reading with my new, much busier schedule.


----------



## milkghost

Join gym
Finish college apps.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chinaski

For the rest of the week of 7/10:
-workout 5 days
-avoid fast/junk food for most of the week. aiming for twice a week. 
-clean and organize
-take pics of **** i don't want so i can sell on ebay
-memorize hiragana


----------



## Kevin001

~ Listen to less secular music
~ Start taking more leaps of faith


----------



## Taaylah

- Wake up at 7:00 every morning 
- Get ready for the day right after waking up 
- Eat lunch (Usually skip it since I wake up so late it throws off my eating schedule) 
- Apply for jobs 
- Buy new headphones and envelopes to mail a few things I’ve been forgetting 
- Meditate 
- Go to bed by 11 every night


----------



## quietRiot10

- Meditate
- Declutter my apartment


----------



## Timeofallout

Stay within budget no matter what.


----------



## CNikki

Actually get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Muliosys

Not really a weekly goal, but a 12 week goal.

For the next 12 weeks (well, I actually started 3 days ago) I'm going to be meditating every day, twice a day (morning and evening) for a minimum of 20 minutes at a time (although by the end I hope to be meditating for 40-50 minutes each time, so a total of 1 hour 20 to 1 hour 40 minutes a day). 

I was doing daily meditation for a long time, but I was only ever doing it once a day, and then last summer I got lazy and started meditating less frequently, then I basically stopped completely. I started up again for a little while, but that died down again and I stopped for ages. I've been telling myself for ages I need to get back into it, since meditation has been pretty much the single most effective thing for my anxiety, mood, motivation, energy levels etc.. and the other day I stumbled upon a post about a 12 week routine for meditation, so decided to go for it.

As well as only meditating once a day when I meditated daily in the past, I often wasn't very strict with the duration, so absolutely forcing myself to meditate for a minimum of 20 minutes using alarms is going to take some getting used to, but it's already paying off. I feel so much calmer, more in control of my thoughts and feelings. A lot of the time I will be moved to certain emotions like anxiety, anger, sadness etc out of the blue and go from feeling good to feeling crappy in a split second - but since I began the twice daily meditation I've been catching those emotional shifts as they happen, pausing, and re-evaluating before the new mood could take hold.

Only 81 more days to go (well 80.5 since I'm half done with today's meditation). 

What happens after the 12 weeks are up? Well, hopefully I'll continue with the twice daily meditation indefinitely, but I'm committing to the 12 weeks for now, since going from no meditation at all recently to a minimum of twice a day for the rest of my life is a little daunting, and 12 weeks sounds a lot more manageable. :grin2:


----------



## Caesar deDais

Since I'm renewing my introspection, I'll try to exert more control over my diet. I could benefit from the eventual loss of ten or so pounds. More importantly, scrutiny of something that I do multiple times every day could provide a kick start to (hopefully) an objective examination of my mental, emotional and physical habits.
more fiber
less sugar
more clean protein
fewer processed foods
vitamin & mineral supplements for my brain & body
smaller potions with more regularity (including eating at a table rather than in front of a screen)
healthy snacks would be good, but oh my do I love ice cream


----------



## SparklingWater

be much kinder to myself re my core issue


----------



## InIsrahell

Hmm sign up somewhere to get cash
Get new Roomate 
Get my medication
Check out programs @ study abroad 
Send some emails make some calls
Edit my YouTube vid 
Fix my cell 
Bring back clean laundry 
Declutter the house 
Tanning saloon /gym


----------



## BeHereNow

Hate to resurrect such an old thread but I think weekly goals is a good idea.

My weekly goals:

Get my application/resume out to 7 places

Go for a 30 minute or longer walk at least 5 days out of the week

Go to at least 10 12 step meetings

Spend at least 15 hours doing volunteer work (need to keep myself busy while I’m jobless.

Keep my non-productive phone/internet use down to 1 hr/day

Get to bed early and be out of bed no later than 9:30


----------



## AffinityWing

- Find a job already. (Preferably one I could keep for at least 4 or 5 months this time) 

- Start studying N3 material for Japanese.

- Walk around one of my local parks again, just so I can get out of the house more. They have different exercise equipment placed throughout it, so I've also been thinking of taking advantage of it a little.


----------



## SparklingWater

My goal this week is a larger effort to replace unhealthy coping mechanisms with healthier ones. I use screens a lot to escape. Even being active again on this forum this past week i feel a bit obsessive. There's nothing really going on, but i keep checking.

So this coming week I want to replace my unproductive screen time with any of a variety of other healthier real life based coping mechanisms. Off with netflix, hulu, prime, reddit, this forum, that forum. God i really have to plan things cause the prospect of that seems impossible. That obvs says something about how unhealthy my reliance is. Sunday through Saturday. I can do it. Being off this forum is pretty easy for me, but off everything...ugh idk. Humans used to live without all this. What did they do back then.

Update 2 days later- and I've failed lol. Switched to a different goal. Sigh.


----------



## lina1202

My weekly goal is to get through my interview without worrying too much how I'm coming across, and to keep persevering even if I don't get through!


----------



## Suchness

lina1202 said:


> My weekly goal is to get through my interview without worrying too much how I'm coming across, and to keep persevering even if I don't get through!


I don't even listen to mainstream radio anymore, I don't like 90% of the music on there. I liked some of the stuff from 2008-2012 but it went downhill for me after that. I listen to a lot of older stuff and I try to find music, old and new that I like but I'm not very good at that because it's so easy to just listen to what I know makes me feel good.


----------



## AskingAlexandria

my weekly goal is to spend an hour a day playing GTA 5 to build up enough income to buy a Inferno.


----------



## anonymous54197405123

I made a long list of goals for 2019 about a month ago (I know a little early right) and by now I’ve forgot what half of them were. One that I remember was to bulk up to 150lbs. I’m at 136 rn. I’m gonna be hitting the protein powder hard this year.


----------



## rabidfoxes

This week:

1. See a doctor
2. Go out on one social occasion and talk to strangers
3. Tidy up the mess in the bedroom
4. Send a letter to a friend 
5. Monitor how much work I'm actually doing over a week


----------



## tea111red

trim hair
stick to diet
keep watching my self-help videos and trying to grow


----------



## Michael1983

Find out about volunteering opportunities


Cut down on my benzo taper


Challenge myself to get out more 

Exercise more frequently


----------



## Bellamars47

Get money for my classes


Start classes


Stop feeling bad for myself


Stick to my diet


Start exercising again


Go to therapy


Keep up with positive affirmations, reading and working on my depression and social anxiety


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

Get back to the gym/exercising

Make it to grief group that's starting next week at church.

Get back in touch with nature.

And I really need to hack down this ice speed bump my car is bottoming out on in my drive.

@Bellamars47. I just saw that quote by Einstein, last night on a video. Interesting to see it again so soon. Not sure if it was an Alan Watts video or a motivational video of some sort I've been watching. I'm drawing a blank. Either way, wish you well. Good things are to come.


----------



## Rezx

1st Goal: Attend An Support Group 

(im gonna take it easy, and allow myself the next 2 weeks it will happen) 

Good luck all


----------



## Smallfry

-Visit some more car yards
-Test drive a few cars
-Hopefully get a new car without too much hassle


----------



## Downy

Continue exercise goals

Bench Press 181lb (82kg), Im only 159lbs (72kg) previous best 176lb (80kg) last week.

Complete 5 mile run (8.04km) in under 45 minutes. Last week time 45.37

Go to the supermarket and buy something. This is actually the hardest one of the three.


----------



## Maslow

Goal for next week: avoid people


----------



## harrison

Feel more energetic than last week - that would be a good start.


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline

1st goal: Go a week without skin picking.

2. Get 8 hours of sleep a night.

3. Drink more water.

Sometimes, I do good at the harder stuff, but I completely forget the basics.


----------



## Jesse_C

I'm trying to post one comment every other day in forums like this one.


----------



## Hopeful12

Maslow said:


> Goal for next week: avoid people


LOL. Ah thank you. I needed a laugh


----------



## Hopeful12

Do something to improve cognition every day


----------



## CharlieLizzie16

My goal for this week is to ask the landlords if they can fix the toilet in my suite. The tank has been running after being flushed for probably close to a year and its really bothering me but I often feel like I can't keep my place clean enough to have them come in and check it out and I can get anxiety talking to authority figures including landlords.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

33 chapters in this book I'm reading to learn a new skill. I want to do 3 chapters per day. It's not that hard it's just boring


----------



## Kevin001

~ Learn more about AP/AR job
~ Learn more on quickbooks online
~ Look up school stuff
~ Get more organized and maximize my time


----------



## MCHB

1. Get back into shape
2. Bike with the younger guys at work since they seem to want to ride with my old ***! :3 



...I'm out of shape but I have a month and while Blizzy still has her winter tires on (and she got me through an IRP) and the lunch truck is awesome I guess I'm biking to work on monday!


----------



## kings_speech

Initiate more socializing in the midst of my quarantine


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

Limit my drinking to 2 drinks a day.


----------



## Velorrei

I'm going to start small


Finish water bottles before throwing them away
Log and limit calories strictly 5/7 days a week
Talk a little more to coworkers


----------



## jinx77

*1 week*

I just transferred from a detox to a 14 day residential program. My weekly goal is to get my social security card so I can get into the long term treatment program I am interested in. Obviously sobriety and positivity are my desired mindset.


----------



## mt moyt

to post more things on carousell, wanna sell my stuff. i have lots of books i dont read, but the humidity has turned them all brown so i doubt theyll sell. i have some comics that should be ok, maybe someone might want a PS2


----------

